# urgent advice re traveller eviction



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

So they've come for these travellers in the little patch of rough ground across from our estate. There's only 5 or 6 vans and they've been no bother at all, took there own rubbish, quiet, would hardly know they were there.

The reason they ARE here is cos they've come for a funeral. Now this morning, the bayliffs, police and tow trucks have arrived. I went across when I saw an upset Mum with her kids arguing with the bayliff, to say that they'd been no trouble so why should they be evicted, us neighbours who are closest don't have a problem.

Turns out all the men are actually at the funeral TODAY, so the women and kids are on their own. They can't tow the vans themselves and they are well upset. So I says to the bayliffs to leave them alone, at which point the police tell me it's none of my business it's the landowners business.

I told the police that no one round here even knows who the fucking landowner is cos for months we've been trying to find out to get permission to paint lines on the grass to make our kids an impromptu footie pitch for the summer. The policewoman then told me that I should clear a space for the vans on my own land  I pointed at our 3 bed council house and small garden and said 'WHERE???!' 

Anyway I don't think it's right these women and all their kids, at least 10, should be forcibly towed off without even their men being there. Can they do that?! I want to fucking stop them


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

Shitty behaviour. Good on you for confronting the police. At the least this shows the people being evicted that there are people on their side. No real legal advice, sorry. Knock on doors and/or get on the phone to the local paper? Any journo will like the angle about the absentee landowner and football lines.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

yes it is shitty, I don't know that there's a lot you can do except as Random says knock up all your neighbours and get out there making a fuss and physically getting in their way to delay things as much as possible. At least the travellers will see the effort.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

Good on you.  And what Random says.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

tufty's got some mates with the knowledge about this stuff in Leeds so I just give her my contact details via PM to try and get them some legal help. Thanks tufty.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kinell tho, I said to the traveller women if they needed any help which my house was. They said they all are keen to have showers and use the washer later (which I wasn't really expecting tbf). I fucking hope my husband doesn't go mad at me, I dunno how he'd deal with a queue of travellers and kids with there towels


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2012)

Whereabouts are you (roughly speaking)?

The Green & Black Cross does legal support, telephone number is 07946 541511 (though I don't know whether you'll get through to someone straight away).

Liberty has a telephone line for urgent human rights advice: 0845 123 2307 or 020 3145 0461


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Right well I've done my good deed for the day, the police and bayliffs have currently fucked off and the women said it made a difference having a local go and say that.

Anyone know if this is legal enough? It only got put up a day or so ago:

*img deleted to protect where I live*


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's the company that's the landowner. They want to appear as a positive force in the community http://www.gladedale.com/corporate-responsibility/community-and-environment


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Kinell tho, I said to the traveller women if they needed any help which my house was. They said they all are keen to have showers and use the washer later (which I wasn't really expecting tbf). I fucking hope my husband doesn't go mad at me, I dunno how he'd deal with a queue of travellers and kids with there towels


 
Sorry, but that did make me laugh.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

There's a thread about this kind of thing about to become more commonplace (I'll try and find it later ). Eric Pickles iirc, has sent a letter to local councils encouraging them to evict travellers from unauthorised sites. How assiduously each council pursues this will depend on the makeup of the council, I imagine.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

nice one Edie!
this shit goes on all the time out of sight and unchallenged


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

yup.  nice one for challenging it.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Random said:


> Here's the company that's the landowner. They want to appear as a positive force in the community http://www.gladedale.com/corporate-responsibility/community-and-environment


Oh yer, one of the neighbours said it had recently been brought so they could build houses on it, and we agreed we'd rather have travellers (but that might be a bit selfish tbh).


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

Here's Shelter's page on traveller evictions Edie


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it five or six vans? That could be quite important.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 5, 2012)

Good work, Edie


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Here's Shelter's page on traveller evictions Edie


 


> There is no minimum period of notice​


 
This just seems outrageous to me.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> This just seems outrageous to me.


 
It is, it's fucking disgusting tbh


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Is it five or six vans? That could be quite important.


Can't quite remember tbh, 4 I think actually....

(edit: the 4th is behind the other one, you can't see).

*img removed*


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

If there's less than six and they haven't damaged anything or been abusive then it could be an illegal eviction



> By law, the police have the power to direct you to leave and remove your vehicles if:
> 
> there are two or more people who intend to reside on the land without the owner's permission, *and*
> there are six or more vehicles parked on the land, *or*
> ...


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

''there are two or more people''.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


>


 
Oh fuck off.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Liberty have a hotline for things like this, it'll be on there website.
.
This thing will be more common in the near future - there's been a push to encourage local government to get heavy with travellers and what with the right to squat now a criminal offence...

Good on ya, Edie. 

Take pics, btw. Not just for evidence but this kind of abuse of powers needs to be documented and recorded otherwise it just fades into the ether.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 5, 2012)

Fucking hell longdog.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''there are two or more people''.


 
Look at the '*and*'s though.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> If there's less than six and they haven't damaged anything or been abusive then it could be an illegal eviction


They will say that they intend to reside there, even if it's technically only for a few days.

You may want to get in touch with http://www.gypsy-traveller.org/ and http://www.gypsy-association.co.uk/ as well.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Look at the '*and*'s though.


 
Actually yeah.  There are 'or's  But as they haven't breached any of them and they are not 'two or more people intending on residing on the land'  just for a few days allegedly.  Depends what residing means.  Permanent or for as little as a day.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Eric Pickles iirc, has sent a letter to local councils encouraging them to evict travellers from unauthorised sites.


 
In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Actually yeah. There are 'or's But as they haven't breached any of them and they are not 'two or more people intending on residing on the land' just for a few days allegedly. Depends what residing means. Permanent or for as little as a day.


Whatever the police and council feel like making it mean, trust me on this.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.


 
That first bit doesn't sound much like him.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Whatever the police and council feel like making it mean, trust me on this.


 
Thing is if they are only going to be there for a few days then it's a lot cheaper on police resources etc to just leave it a few days.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Thing is if they are only going to be there for a few days then it's a lot cheaper on police resources etc to just leave it a few days.


Cheapness is not the aim here.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That first bit doesn't sound much like him.


 
I oftedn forget his name and just remember him as Augustus Gloop grown up.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah longdog that's not really helpful.
Eviction order issued 03/09/12, date posted 04/09/12, eviction 05/09/12 all seems very swift to me.

Maybe people could complain to this company which seems to sex up its commitment to the community here:
http://www.gladedale.com/contact-us


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.



Here it is (the info, not the circular): http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/ihstory.aspx?storycode=6523422#.UD9H7HmeWss.facebook


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

The thing that really pissed me off was the police. Cos they were stood there saying it was none of my business, but as far as I'm concerned it's none of THEIR fucking business to be evicting women and children on behalf of some big business landowner WHO ISN'T EVEN THERE, not even a REPRESENTATIVE there, let alone the fucking owner.

So the police should be in the middle, balancing up people's rights. And as far as I'm concerened that's a simple equation:
one side: 4 or 5 young women and their children and homes about to be effectively be turfed out and unable to even do it themselves.
other side: a big business who wont notice or even care if they stay or go.

So what the fuck sort of balance is that?!!


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah longdog that's not really helpful.
> Eviction order issued 03/09/12, date posted 04/09/12, eviction 05/09/12 all seems very swift to me.
> 
> Maybe people could complain to this company which seems to sex up its commitment to the community here:
> http://www.gladedale.com/contact-us


I'm gonna ring them


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> The thing that really pissed me off was the police. Cos they were stood there saying it was none of my business, but as far as I'm concerned it's none of THEIR fucking business to be evicting women and children on behalf of some big business landowner WHO ISN'T EVEN THERE, not even a REPRESENTATIVE there, let alone the fucking owner.
> 
> So the police should be in the middle, balancing up people's rights. And as far as I'm concerened that's a simple equation:
> one side: 4 or 5 young women and their children and homes about to be effectively be turfed out and unable to even do it themselves.
> ...



"The guidance reminds councils of powers such as pre-emptive injunctions, possession orders and police powers to remove people from land."

That's part of what the police do, innit.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

jesus. Just spoke to them. Well to there solicitor, this woman (whose name I'd best not put here I guess). She wasn't having any of it. She said (and I typed this whilst she says it lol):

firstly it's our land, if we leave them to stay there they will stay as long as they want, I'm sure you've seen what tranvellers do to the land [then she says, are you recording me?!  cos she could hear me typing away pmsl]. Next, there 11 cars and 5 vans, to move them onto lane the police have said would be a traffic problem, so they can stay while tomorrow at which point they will be forcibly evicted.

I says, so what are your company's intentions for the land. But she said she couldn't tell me cos she was just the solictor for the eviction.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Here it is (the info, not the circular): http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/ihstory.aspx?storycode=6523422#.UD9H7HmeWss.facebook


 




> ‘This government has strengthened councils’ powers to take action, but *I want councils to have the confidence to take decisive action*.’


 
In other words, if travellers get hurt or their property damaged, don't worry about it. We (the state) have you covered.



> There maybe some lessons to be learnt from the French on illegal encampments


 
Oh FFS.

Kick the Algerians travellers out with cracked skulls and broken limbs.

I don't know why but the shit travellers get pisses me off more than any thing else. I think it's because it is now more widely accepted that other forms of discrimination and persecution isn't cricket but this is - and it carries state backing with the force of the police.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Gladedale: 
*A major force in the UK property industry​*


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Gladedale:
> 
> *A major force in the UK property industry*


 


They want to boot people out of where they've made a home because they're not making any money out of them having made a home there.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep firky. On the other thread Ground Elder made the point that it's the lack of transient sites (I.e. short term e.g. For funerals like in this case) that's a bigger problem than lack of authorised sites. Cos at the end of the day, that's what travellers do isn't it - travel.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

So let me get this straight. Travellers set up camp on somebody else's property and when the owners tell them to get the fuck off their land _they_ are the bad guys?

What a strange world the muesli-knitters live in where they think a group of nomads being chucked off private land is any of their business.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.


And we all know the councils will promptly comply and get up to date on the facilities they are legally supposed to provide already for travellers
wait
that's fairy land I was thinking about.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


>


 
WTF is this shite?  You got the balls to put it in words?


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

lol. Poor Edie. One day Tory scum, the next a meusli knitter.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.


 
Which is kind of throttled by the fact that both the last Conservative govt and the new labour one both coerced local authorities into selling off their landbanks, meaning that a majority of those local authorities would have to buy land on which to put sites."Joined-up government" my throbbing haemorrhoids!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> So let me get this straight. Travellers set up camp on somebody else's property and when the owners tell them to get the fuck off their land _they_ are the bad guys?
> 
> What a strange world the muesli-knitters live in where they think a group of nomads being chucked off private land is any of their business.


 
You massive twat.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Yep firky. On the other thread Ground Elder made the point that it's the lack of transient sites (I.e. short term e.g. For funerals like in this case) that's a bigger problem than lack of authorised sites. Cos at the end of the day, that's what travellers do isn't it - travel.


There aren't enough of either by a long chalk.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> So let me get this straight. Travellers set up camp on somebody else's property and when the owners tell them to get the fuck off their land _they_ are the bad guys?
> 
> What a strange world the muesli-knitters live in where they think a group of nomads being chucked off private land is any of their business.


Go fuck yourself you little fucking coward. I made it MY business cos I won't stand across the road and watch women with children being hauled by a tow truck and men in uniforms off for doing nothing but mind THEIR own fucking business and quietly wash their clothes and watch their kids play.

If it was someones private garden then yer I'd have some sympathy for your point of view. But Glendale don't even have immediate plans, let alone give a fuck.

You make me sick keyboard warrier.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Whatever the police and council feel like making it mean, trust me on this.


 
Yep. Always been like this, even when the legislation was clearer.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Which is kind of throttled by the fact that both the last Conservative govt and the new labour one both coerced local authorities into selling off their landbanks, meaning that a majority of those local authorities would have to buy land on which to put sites."Joined-up government" my throbbing haemorrhoids!


 
I guess they could always turn the school fields they sold off into traveller sites, I mean half a dozen acres of flat, well drained field in the middle of a city or a town isn't going to be worth anything to developers. They may as well kit it out for travellers to use, couple of stand pipes, electric points, bit of tarmac - jobs a goodun. Helping create a big society.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> lol. Poor Edie. One day Tory scum, the next a meusli knitter.


I know lol. I need to get it straight in my own bloody head whose side I'm on cos it's well confusing


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> ...Kick the Algerians travellers out with cracked skulls and broken limbs.
> 
> I don't know why but the shit travellers get pisses me off more than any thing else. I think it's because it is now more widely accepted that other forms of discrimination and persecution isn't cricket but this is - and it carries state backing with the force of the police.


Roms mostly, not many Algerian travellers. They get a hell of a bad press for sure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> That first bit doesn't sound much like him.


 
Pickles knows that new sites will be beyond the means of many local authorities, so he can afford to sound expansive.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


>


To say it's making me fucking angry that you posted that below the picture of these lasses HOMES is an understatement. Your fucking scum mate.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said: ↑
In a memo he called 'a fair deal for travellers'. Basically he wants councils to create more traveller sites in return for more powers to kick them off land.​ 


quimcunx said:


> That first bit doesn't sound much like him.


 
It does sound like the gluttonous fuckhead right enough. He wants councils to create more sites in return for more powers to kick them off land. If councils fail to provide more seats, part 2 still applies.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

It's longdog, it's what he has done on U75 since he joined. He's layabout lite.

Why get worked up?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Councils are already supposed to provide way more sites than they do.  Just like bahnhof says, it's hot fucking air to push through part 2.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> It's longdog, it's what he has done on U75 since he joined. He's layabout lite.
> 
> Why get worked up?


So wait a minute... if someone posts some bigotted violent crap but he's your mate/ been about forever then _that's alright_ by you is it? Cos it aint by me. I think the guys a MASSIVE wanker tbh.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> You massive twat.


 



Edie said:


> Go fuck yourself you little fucking coward. I made it MY business cos I won't stand across the road and watch women with children being hauled by a tow truck and men in uniforms off for doing nothing but mind THEIR own fucking business and quietly wash their clothes and watch their kids play.
> 
> If it was someones private garden then yer I'd have some sympathy for your point of view. But Glendale don't even have immediate plans, let alone give a fuck.
> 
> You make me sick keyboard warrier.


 
Oh grow up for fuck's sake. It's got fuck all to do with you it's between the land-owner and the travellers so keep your nose and your holier than thou attitude out of it.

How big does this putative private garden of yours have to be before you lose sympathy or does it depend on whether it belongs to you or not?

Last year I had smackheads set up their tents in the communal gardens of the block of flats I live in. Where does that fall on your yoghurt-weaver scale of sympathy? Are they poor and disadvantaged homeless underclass or are they just unwelcome junkie scum who by rights should've had their tents steamrollered while they were still in them?


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Whats a putative private garden?

I already know your views on junkie scum, and I already think your a fucking arsehole for them.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> So wait a minute... if someone posts some bigotted violent crap but he's your mate/ been about forever then _that's alright_ by you is it? Cos it aint by me. I think the guys a MASSIVE wanker tbh.


 
Depends if you want your thread turned into the usual shit throwing contest that gets tedious very quickly or you actually want advice and help for these people.

There's a time and place for arguing shite with doggy.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Depends if you want your thread turned into the usual shit throwing contest that gets tedious very quickly or you actually want advice and help for these people.
> 
> There's a time and place for arguing shite with doggy.


cop out.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done Edie for taking a stand. Much respect.

You should contact leeds GATE - they proivide support for Gypises and Irish Travellers in leeds and are pretty good. They may already know about the situation but they would certainly be able to give you advice. I'd pass their detials on to the travellers as well.
http://www.leedsgate.co.uk/

0113 240 2444


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Go ahead and argue shite with him then. It is a bigger concern to you, but I took this thread as an appeal for advice and help. I didn't realise it was yet another thinly veiled argument on travellers rights.

Oh well, I hope the next person who elects themselves to help doesn't bottle out of it after an hour because someone is wrong on the internet.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> They want to boot people out of where they've made a home because they're not making any money out of them having made a home there.


 
What a positively perverse argument that is.

If it were a farmer chucking them off  the land where they've 'made a home' because he couldn't make money growing crops would you be saying the same thing.

Very easy to get precious when it's someone else having to deal with the problem isn't it?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah longdog that's not really helpful.
> Eviction order issued 03/09/12, date posted 04/09/12, eviction 05/09/12 all seems very swift to me.
> 
> Maybe people could complain to this company which seems to sex up its commitment to the community here:
> http://www.gladedale.com/contact-us


 
I thought the travellers had their own vibrant community.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Go ahead and argue shite with him then. It is a bigger concern to you, but I took this thread as an appeal for advice and help. I didn't realise it was yet another thinly veiled argument on travellers rights.
> 
> Oh well, I hope the next person who elects themselves to help doesn't bottle out of it after an hour because someone is wrong on the internet.


Believe me I can do both.

But I don't swallow the 'don't say owt to him now, it's not the right time _now_, you have to wait till he's in a good mood' pandering crap.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Doggy fuck off and start another thread , Edie's asking for advice and help not an argument.

Edie, shut up. You dick


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> What a positively perverse argument that is.
> 
> If it were a farmer chucking them off the land where they've 'made a home' because he couldn't make money growing crops would you be saying the same thing.
> 
> Very easy to get precious when it's someone else having to deal with the problem isn't it?


The problem with this line of argument is that you leave yourself open to the YOU HAVEN'T EVEN READ THE THREAD, THEY'RE THERE FOR 3 OR 4 DAYS FOR A FUNERAL - FUCK OFF type post.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Look at the '*and*'s though.



Or anyone has damaged the land...

Thats the legal key that allows them to move as legally a tire track or footprint over the land is damage. It doesnt have to extensive damage just any alteration that a land owner objects too (& it doesnt require the level of proof needed in a criminal case).

Ive seen them use the tire mark argument before.

The timing wouldnt have been accidental either. They are advised to move in at low population times.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> So let me get this straight. Travellers set up camp on somebody else's property and when the owners tell them to get the fuck off their land _they_ are the bad guys?


Do you see how close this is to being Daily Mail blurb regarding the law that made squatting illegal.

I'm not even going to attempt to dissect post #64.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Ash Mahay said:


> Or anyone has damaged the land...
> 
> Thats the legal key that allows them to move as legally a tire track or footprint over the land is damage. It doesnt have to extensive damage just any alteration that a land owner objects too (& it doesnt require the level of proof needed in a criminal case).
> 
> ...


The fact they did it when the men weren't there REALLY pisses me off. That's a cunts trick.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Do you see how close this is to being Daily Mail blurb regarding the law that made squatting illegal.
> 
> I'm not even going to attempt to dissect post #64.


He's not bothered about how Daily Mail/EDL-esque he sounds


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> The thing that really pissed me off was the police. Cos they were stood there saying it was none of my business, but as far as I'm concerned it's none of THEIR fucking business to be evicting women and children on behalf of some big business landowner WHO ISN'T EVEN THERE, not even a REPRESENTATIVE there, let alone the fucking owner.
> 
> So the police should be in the middle, balancing up people's rights. And as far as I'm concerened that's a simple equation:
> one side: 4 or 5 young women and their children and homes about to be effectively be turfed out and unable to even do it themselves.
> ...



Actually this is one of the very things the police was set up to deal with. They were not formed to be fair or balanced, they were mainly formed to police the streets and to protect property (property rather than people being the foundation of much of British law).


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> What a positively perverse argument that is.
> 
> If it were a farmer chucking them off the land where they've 'made a home' because he couldn't make money growing crops would you be saying the same thing.
> 
> Very easy to get precious when it's someone else having to deal with the problem isn't it?


Actually I find the lack of an apparent landlord or their representative quite telling. If the land owning company really isn't that bothered about the land to the point where they can't send a simple letter allowing or refusing a footy pitch to be painted how bothered do you think they are about these Travellers? I'm guessing that if they have been informed it will still be a police and council led eviction and is overly heavy handed considering the location and the fact that they aren't disturbing anyone.

The entire point is that the Police and the Council have the option _not _to proceed like this. They are able to you know, speak to the people and ask if and when they are leaving and threaten to get heavy afterwards - they could have left a letter telling them that if they weren't gone by the end of the week they would start proceedings (I've had a few of them in my time). There is even a long history of landowners paying diesel etc for people to move.

Threatening to drag the vehicles onto the side of the road and probably damaging them is unfortunately a rather favoured prerogative of oppressive governments in the UK in the last 50 years. It's a punitive measure, and potentially damaging someone's home or livelihood, and indeed their ability to leave the area for a time for the sake of a few hours *is* punitive.

So I take it you are now defending government backed institutional discrimination? Nice, well done you. I'm sure your whole family is proud.



Ash Mahay said:


> Actually this is one of the very things the police was set up to deal with. They were not formed to be fair or balanced, they were mainly formed to police the streets and to protect property (property rather than people being the foundation of much of British law).


So it's ok for them to damage people's homes and livelihoods overs few extra hours on a bit of unused dirt? Ah, I forgot the have less property, so they don't count as much.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> The fact they did it when the men weren't there REALLY pisses me off. That's a cunts trick.



Agree totaly. Its nasty and imo cowardly but its the advice they are given.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yeah longdog that's not really helpful.
> Eviction order issued 03/09/12, date posted 04/09/12, eviction 05/09/12 all seems very swift to me.


 
OK... Take a look at Hull over the last few months.

Travellers set up camp on school field.
Council goes through all of the procedures to get an eviction
Travellers move to another school field down the road
Council cleans up massive pile of shit they leave behind
Council goes through all of the procedures to get another eviction
Travellers move to yet another school field
Council cleans up massive pile of shit they leave behind
Council goes through all of the procedures to get another eviction
Travellers move back to first school field
Council cleans up massive pile of shit they leave behind

Why should anybody feel sorry for such a bunch of filthy aggressive, inconsiderate cunts?

OK... Maybe they are a few bad apples but for a few there seem to be a fucking lot of them.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW! You've still got school fields? All of ours have been bought by Gladedale


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Ah, I forgot the have less property, so they don't count as much.


 
Far more important is the fact they don't have _that_ piece of property so they have no right to set up camp on it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> So let me get this straight. Travellers set up camp on somebody else's property and when the owners tell them to get the fuck off their land _they_ are the bad guys?
> 
> What a strange world the muesli-knitters live in where they think a group of nomads being chucked off private land is any of their business.


 
don't be a twat.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

listen to yourself man ffs


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Fucking useless council in Hull - why didn't they just set up a site for them to use in the first place?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:
			
		

> Far more important is the fact they don't have that piece of property so they have no right to set up camp on it.



People have to be somwhere. You would be screwing even more if the entire transient population of the UK started living in dirigibles.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 5, 2012)

i wouldn;t worry about longdog's view on these things.  he's just some benefits-scrounger who sits around his council flat all day polishing his weapons and spending our tax money on dog food and hairdye.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Whats a putative private garden?
> 
> I already know your views on junkie scum, and I already think your a fucking arsehole for them.


 
Yeah, poor junkies.

Being held down and injected with smack must be so distressing for them.

Poor little lamikins. 

Why don't you answer the question. Should the community of six flats have taken in to account the poor drug-addled scum's no doubt 'disadvantaged' background or should we have done what we did and get the council to remove the tents of these thieving antisocial tosspots?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wouldn;t worry about longdog's view on these things. he's just some benefits-scrounger who sits around his council flat all day polishing his weapons and spending our tax money on dog food and hairdye.


 
I don't own any weapons. Well, nothing fancy anyway.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wouldn;t worry about longdog's view on these things. he's just some benefits-scrounger who sits around his council flat all day polishing his weapons and spending our tax money on dog food and hairdye.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> OK... Take a look at Hull over the last few months.
> 
> Travellers set up camp on school field.
> Council goes through all of the procedures to get an eviction
> ...


Contrast that with these folk though. 5 families, all with small children. Arrive quietly, take own rubbish away from moving in (see this post about how surprised I was I had to stop myself calling them pikeys initially cos I've previously been that biased and that's what I've always called em).

They said they've come for a funeral and were going to leave afterwards. I believed them, and the fact they say they were going tomorrow supports that too.

But that's what prejudice is innit longdog. Thinking they're all the same


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> I don't own any weapons.


just that purple ended one that's currently in your hand.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Yeah, poor junkies.
> 
> Being held down and injected with smack must be so distressing for them.
> 
> ...


 wtf has this got to do with travellers
just because you got a problem there don't mean you can lash out at any perceived problem and fix it with your shitehawk pathetic ranting. come on, get a grip, you know how discrimination and prejudice works for fucks sake


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wouldn;t worry about longdog's view on these things. he's just some benefits-scrounger who sits around his council flat all day polishing his weapons and spending our tax money on dog food and hairdye.


 
It is funny cos it is true


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Yeah, poor junkies.
> 
> Being held down and injected with smack must be so distressing for them.
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell LOL. You think I'm up on my holier than thou moral high horse. You must live on the 14th floor to be able to have such a good view looking down on people.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Well done Edie for taking a stand. Much respect.
> 
> You should contact leeds GATE - they proivide support for Gypises and Irish Travellers in leeds and are pretty good.


 
Is that just _Irish_ travellers? Sounds a bit racist to me.

I was thinking of having a caravan holiday in Leeds city centre so it would be nice to feel protected even in the absence of Gypsyness or Irishness.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Why don't you answer the question. Should the community of six flats have taken in to account the poor drug-addled scum's no doubt 'disadvantaged' background or should we have done what we did and get the council to remove the tents of these thieving antisocial tosspots?


Oh! Was that the question, I thought it was about 4 vans of travellers in a field.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> It is funny cos it is true


 
Not the weapons bit I tell you


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Fucking useless council in Hull - why didn't they just set up a site for them to use in the first place?


 

Come on doggy, Hull council give _you_ a place to live, why not the travellers?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Is that just _Irish_ travellers? Sounds a bit racist to me.


 
What with many Irish Travellers being descended from one of the earlies nomadic races in Europe.

You do have weapons, an air rifle you shot that hoodie kid with it from your council flat.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Oh! Was that the question, I thought it was about 4 vans of travellers in a field.


 
It was my question yes but if you want a thread that consists entirely of...

"I agree with you"
"I'm glad you agree with me"
"I'm glad you're glad"
"And me. I agree with you too"
"Oh that's nice"
"That's because he's a nice person"
"And me, I agree with everything you ever say on every subject"
"Can I ask a question?"
"Best not, it might upset the air of loveliness"
"That's a good point. How considerate of you to point it out"
"My pleasure. Thank you for agreeing with me"
"No, no. Thank you for being right"


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Come on doggy, Hull council give _you_ a place to live, why not the travellers?


 
There are plenty of non-travelling travellers on my estate. They're fairly easy to spot just by looking for the houses with the horse in the front garden.

And yes I am being serious.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> It was my question yes but if you want a thread that consists entirely of...
> 
> "I agree with you"
> "I'm glad you agree with me"
> ...


You must have a lot of people on ignore.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> It was my question yes but if you want a thread that consists entirely of...
> 
> "I agree with you"
> "I'm glad you agree with me"
> ...


Yes, because that's how ALL threads I post on go isn't it


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> There are plenty of non-travelling travellers on my estate. They're fairly easy to spot just by looking for the houses with the horse in the front garden.
> 
> And yes I am being serious.



See the horses on my parents estate roam on the grassy spaces. So, what was your point?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Fuckin hell LOL. You think I'm up on my holier than thou moral high horse. You must live on the 14th floor to be able to have such a good view looking down on people.


 
In point of fact I live on the first floor and their tents were directly below my living-room window.

I don't see what's wrong with looking down on thieving, filthy, disease ridden scum. They brought their troubles on themselves so let them sort them out themselves or just OD and solve the problem the easiest way. I'm not fussed which.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> You do have weapons, an air rifle you shot that hoodie kid with it from your council flat.


 
You're thinking of somebody else .


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> In point of fact I live on the first floor and their tents were directly below my living-room window.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with looking down on thieving, filthy, disease ridden scum. They brought their troubles on themselves so let them sort them out themselves or just OD and solve the problem the easiest way. I'm not fussed which.


Urgh. You make me sick. Your one post short of the final solution. I have literally no idea why anyone on this fucking hypocrite site likes or tolerates you.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Urgh. You make me sick. Your one post short of the final solution. I have literally no idea why anyone on this fucking hypocrite site likes or tolerates you.


In fact why don't you make me a list of your mates on here so I can know who I think is a piece of shit by extension.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> See the horses on my parents estate roam on the grassy spaces. So, what was your point?


 
My point is Hull City Council _do_ give travellers a place to live if they want to get on the housing list. If they choose to travel then that's their decision and surely the single defining characteristic of being a traveller is that you travel not set up home on a school field until you're evicted and then move down the road leaving tire tracks and piles of shit everywhere.

If travellers have a right to be housed then surely schools have a right to use their own fields for the proper purpose without having to have the place cleaned and repaired at the local tax-payer's expense.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> In point of fact I live on the first floor and their tents were directly below my living-room window.
> 
> I don't see what's wrong with looking down on thieving, filthy, disease ridden scum. They brought their troubles on themselves so let them sort them out themselves or just OD and solve the problem the easiest way. I'm not fussed which.


 again, what has this got to do with the travellers in the OP?


----------



## treelover (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> So they've come for these travellers in the little patch of rough ground across from our estate. There's only 5 or 6 vans and they've been no bother at all, took there own rubbish, quiet, would hardly know they were there.
> 
> The reason they ARE here is cos they've come for a funeral. Now this morning, the bayliffs, police and tow trucks have arrived. I went across when I saw an upset Mum with her kids arguing with the bayliff, to say that they'd been no trouble so why should they be evicted, us neighbours who are closest don't have a problem.
> 
> ...


 

I remember watching a local play many years ago that described the police as ''the uniformed custodians of private property'' never forgot that, it seems very true in lots of cases....


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Your one post short of the final solution.


 
You're one post short of Godwin's Law.

I'm not for one minute suggesting the gassing of junkies but if accidents happen with steamrollers, they are found face down and lifeless in a ditch with a syringe in their arm or they expire from eating shoplifted bacon that's been stored in their underpants for five weeks I won't be shedding any tears.

Smack and crack: Darwinism in action.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> again, what has this got to do with the travellers in the OP?


 
I was responding to a post.

Sorry. I didn't realise you were running the thread. I'll ask your permission to post in future.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> In fact why don't you make me a list of your mates on here so I can know who I think is a piece of shit by extension.


 
Careful now. That would be guilt by association which is apparently what happens to the majority of travellers who always leave a site tidier than when they found it and send flowers and chocolates to the local residents when they move on.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> I was responding to a post.
> 
> Sorry. I didn't realise you were running the thread. I'll ask your permission to post in future.


 don't be a cock! see the ? after my post, it is a question not a demand
and you've posted it twice


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Careful now. That would be guilt by association which is apparently what happens to the majority of travellers who always leave a site tidier than when they found it and send flowers and chocolates to the local residents when they move on.


Aren't you forgetting the fact that often people who are suddenly evicted without warning don't get the chance to litter pick?


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Urgh. You make me sick. Your one post short of the final solution. I have literally no idea why anyone on this fucking hypocrite site likes or tolerates you.



He's not exactly getting a warm reception, tbf. But I guess many people remind themselves that (a) he's only an ATOS assessment from probably being in dire straits himself; (b) his views aren't that unusual so might as well hear them; and (c) Hull's misfortunates are probably doing it on purpose


----------



## treelover (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> You're one post short of Godwin's Law.
> 
> I'm not for one minute suggesting the gassing of junkies but if accidents happen with steamrollers, they are found face down and lifeless in a ditch with a syringe in their arm or they expire from eating shoplifted bacon that's been stored in their underpants for five weeks I won't be shedding any tears.
> 
> Smack and crack: Darwinism in action.


 
P/K back, you do know there are ex addicts on this board?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> don't be a cock! see the ? after my post, it is a question not a demand
> and you've posted it twice


 
Which I have answered in full so will you please stop trying to disrupt the thread with your arrogant attitude that you get to define what is on and what is off topic.

As for posting twice. Don't blame me, my internetz is playing silly fuckers.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> My point is Hull City Council _do_ give travellers a place to live if they want to get on the housing list. If they choose to travel then that's their decision and surely the single defining characteristic of being a traveller is that you travel not set up home on a school field until you're evicted and then move down the road leaving tire tracks and piles of shit everywhere.
> 
> If travellers have a right to be housed then surely schools have a right to use their own fields for the proper purpose without having to have the place cleaned and repaired at the local tax-payer's expense.



Hull should be providing a decent transient site to avoid all this. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

treelover said:


> I remember watching a local play many years ago that described the police as ''the uniformed custodians of private property'' never forgot that, it seems very true in lots of cases....



What was the play because thats actually a political quote (stuck in my mind as I only read it again recently while researching for something I was writing on the history of police in this country).


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Careful now. That would be guilt by association which is apparently what happens to the majority of travellers who always leave a site tidier than when they found it and send flowers and chocolates to the local residents when they move on.


As far as I'm concerned anybody on here who considers you a mate can go fuck themselves. I wouldn't drink in the same pub as you.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

treelover said:


> P/K back, you do know there are ex addicts on this board?


Yes. I'm one of them. Which he fucking knows the piece of shit.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> He's not exactly getting a warm reception, tbf. But I guess many people remind themselves that (a) he's only an ATOS assessment from probably being in dire straits himself...


 
Oh... right... It's not acceptable to be mean to 'Travellers' but it is acceptable to be bigoted towards the disabled.

I'm sure we're all pleased to see exactly where you're coming from in this.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> I wouldn't drink in the same pub as you.


 
You wouldn't be asked.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> As far as I'm concerned anybody on here who considers you a mate can go fuck themselves. I wouldn't drink in the same pub as you.


TBF you probably wouldn't even go in, the flags and the clothes the occupants were wearing would be like a big 'keep out' sign.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> You're one post short of Godwin's Law.
> 
> I'm not for one minute suggesting the gassing of junkies but if accidents happen with steamrollers, they are found face down and lifeless in a ditch with a syringe in their arm or they expire from eating shoplifted bacon that's been stored in their underpants for five weeks I won't be shedding any tears.
> 
> Smack and crack: Darwinism in action.


Fuck you.

People I know have died using gear. People I love still use gear. And they are worth ten of you.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

treelover said:


> P/K back, you do know there are ex addicts on this board?


 
Your point being?

I don't suppose there's one of them who didn't make the choice to take highly addictive drugs.

I'm addicted to nicotine and it serves me right, nobody forced me to start smoking any more than smack or crack addicts were forced to start their disgusting habits.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done Edie. 

Ignore the troll. 

I was reading recently that in this country, Irish Travelers are legally considered a race unto themselves


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't always report posts. But when I do, I hope the person who made them get's banned.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Yes. I'm one of them. Which he fucking knows the piece of shit.


 
I didn't know that, you hardly even appear on my radar so why you think I would be interested in your history of substance abuse I have no idea.

Explains a lot though.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 5, 2012)

These sound like decent folks but i've seen way too many travellers leaving a hell of a mess behind and taking the piss.
 To have much sympathy.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Your point being?
> 
> I don't suppose there's one of them who didn't make the choice to take highly addictive drugs.
> 
> I'm addicted to nicotine and it serves me right, nobody forced me to start smoking any more than smack or crack addicts were forced to start their disgusting habits.


Don't see how you can say that when you smoke. A lot of people consider smoking to be nearly as disgusting and dangerous as harder drugs - certainly more people die from it each year. Darwin in action again is it?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Imagine if it was acceptable to persecute disabled benefit scrounging puffs with police power


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> People I know have died using gear.


 
No... People you know have killed themselves using gear. It didn't inject itself.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

likesfish said:


> These sound like decent folks but i've seen way too many travellers leaving a hell of a mess behind and taking the piss.
> 
> To have much sympathy.


TBF you only notice the ones that cause trouble or leave a mess - the ones that tidy up after themselves and keep their heads down don't draw as much attention oddly enough.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

likesfish said:


> These sound like decent folks but i've seen way too many travellers leaving a hell of a mess behind and taking the piss.
> To have much sympathy.


They don't want your 'sympathy'. HTH.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No... People you know have killed themselves using gear. It didn't inject itself.


 
Yes and people I know have hung themselves, the rope didn't get up around their neck and do it for them.
Fuck em all eh!


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Don't see how you can say that when you smoke. A lot of people consider smoking to be nearly as disgusting and dangerous as harder drugs - certainly more people die from it each year. Darwin in action again is it?


 
Yes.

Next question.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No... People you know have killed themselves using gear. It didn't inject itself.


Since when did you become a prejudiced hateful fuckwit who advocates burning down peoples houses? 

Get a fucking grip.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Oh... right... It's not acceptable to be mean to 'Travellers' but it is acceptable to be bigoted towards the disabled.
> 
> I'm sure we're all pleased to see exactly where you're coming from in this.





Considering I was on the DPAC demo on Friday, you'll find that one hard to misrepresent you tool  This is exactly my point, why the fuck should you find it OK to be so bigoted about drug addicts and travellers, when you could be in dire straits yourself in pretty short order given what this govt are doing to the most vulnerable in society?


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No... People you know have killed themselves using gear. It didn't inject itself.


Yes. I had noticed that.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Which I have answered in full so will you please *stop trying to disrupt the thread with your arrogant attitude that you get to define what is on and what is off topic*.


That's ironically ACE!


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Yes and people I know have hung themselves, the rope didn't get up around their neck and do it for them.
> Fuck em all eh!


 
They're both responsible for their own actions even if the motivation is entirely different.

People who have killed themselves don't as rule go around mugging people, burgling houses, stealing bikes or kidnapping large lumps of cheese to sell in the pub for a £10 deal.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Yes. I had noticed that.


 
Well you should be more precise in your posts then.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 5, 2012)

In brighton we get new age travellers who mostly dont take the piss flit from one out of the way spot to the other.
   Then we get the ones in new caravans vans  and 4x4s who park up in parks trash them and move on but only during the summer.
   Theres nothing traditional about fly tipping( i suppose some other cunt could fly tip around a bunch of caravans parked in a park seems unlikely)
   People dont get pissed off about travellers because they travel its because SOME seriously take the piss like the nutjob vegan loads of perfectly normal vegans but the odd ones are really odd.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Since when did you become a prejudiced hateful fuckwit who advocates burning down peoples houses?
> 
> Get a fucking grip.


 
Last time I checked a caravan wasn't a house.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Last time I checked a caravan wasn't a house.


 
It's a dwelling just like a house.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

treelover said:


> P/K back, you do know there are ex addicts on this board?


 
Addicts who never missed a day's work throughout their battle with narcotics and were more than happy to see their taxes used to pay his dole and housing benefit. The twat.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> I don't see what's wrong with looking down on thieving, filthy, disease ridden scum. They brought their troubles on themselves so let them sort them out themselves or just OD and solve the problem the easiest way. I'm not fussed which.


Aren't you mates with Roadkill, who seems pretty alright, and aqua (of all people). Is that right? Surely that cannot fuckin be right?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Quite interesting on how they define (and constantly change) what a dwelling is:

http://www.communities.gov.uk/housing/housingresearch/housingstatistics/definitiongeneral/

Non permanent (or 'temporary') dwellings are included if they are the occupant's main residence and council tax is payable on them as a main residence. These include caravans, mobile homes, converted railway carriages and houseboats. Permanent traveller pitches should also be counted if they are, or likely to become, the occupants' main residence.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Your point being?
> 
> I don't suppose there's one of them who didn't make the choice to take highly addictive drugs.
> 
> I'm addicted to nicotine and it serves me right, nobody forced me to start smoking any more than smack or crack addicts were forced to start their disgusting habits.



Actually, whilst never an addict, I first took dark as a 12 year old & not by choice.

At the kids home I was in at the time the daddy, who was the "tolerated" dealer, used to offer all the new residents smack & if you were under about 14 or a little on the small side it was administered by force.

Idk how many kids went through that home in his time, or how many ended up as addicts, but it wasnt a choice thing. 

Im just glad that I never found myself addicted to the stuff & was able to take it or leave it.

I dont really keep in touch with people from those days but I know one kid it was forced on has since died from an overdose & I ran into another face from back then recently, on his way to score.

Its not free will for everyone.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

likesfish said:


> People dont get pissed off about travellers because they travel its because SOME seriously take the piss.


 
In my experience it's not some it's most.

Every single experience I've had of travellers has been totally negative.

Perhaps there's loads of really nice, socially responsible ones around who cause no trouble but if there is I've yet to come across them.

Maybe there aren't enough legal pitches but that doesn't justify tearing up school fields, shitting in the bushes or chucking crap everywhere. Why should the local council supply skips and portaloos to traspassers. If they don't want a bad reputation then the answer is in their own hands. Stop acting like cunts.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Why should councils provide services? Well it's what I pay NCC £180pcm for.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Quite interesting on how they define (and constantly change) what a dwelling is:
> 
> http://www.communities.gov.uk/housing/housingresearch/housingstatistics/definitiongeneral/
> 
> Non permanent (or 'temporary') dwellings are included if they are the occupant's main residence and council tax is payable on them as a main residence. These include caravans, mobile homes, converted railway carriages and houseboats. Permanent traveller pitches should also be counted if they are, or likely to become, the occupants' main residence.


 
Be that as it may. A caravan is not a house any more than it's a desirable penthouse apartment offering majestic views across the London sky-line.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Perhaps there's loads of really nice, socially responsible ones around who cause no trouble but if there is I've yet to come across them.


They are probably steering well clear of you.



longdog said:


> Be that as it may. A caravan is not a house any more than it's a desirable penthouse apartment offering majestic views across the London sky-line.


So people who's homes aren't in houses or flats - you're saying their rights are worth less is it?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Be that as it may. A caravan is not a house any more than it's a desirable penthouse apartment offering majestic views across the London sky-line.


 
You're going to have to explain your point here.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Why should councils provide services? Well it's what I pay NCC £180pcm for.


 
The travellers don't though. They're just a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> You're going to have to explain your point here.


I thought your position was that he shouldn't be on this thread?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> The travellers don't though. They're just a bunch of freeloaders.


 

So what, there's t only a few thousand of them up and down the country. I am quite happy for some of my council tax to be used to improve the quality of peoples lives, especially if they're already persecuted.

I imagine if you're not exempt from CT, doggy you're certainly subsidised.



Random said:


> I thought your position was that he shouldn't be on this thread?


I know, I know,


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> You're going to have to explain your point here.


 
fractionMan said I advocated burning down people's houses. I didn't.

I didn't suggest burning anything down I was just drawing attention to one of the many drawbacks of the traveller lifestyle choice. That of highly combustible homes.

It's not my fault if people get hold of the wrong end of the stick and start throwing their toys out of the pram.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Random said:


> I thought your position was that he shouldn't be on this thread?


 
When did you get promoted to moderator?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> fractionMan said I advocated burning down people's houses. I didn't.
> 
> I didn't suggest burning anything down I was just drawing attention to one of the many drawbacks of the traveller lifestyle choice. That of highly combustible homes.
> 
> It's not my fault if people get hold of the wrong end of the stick and start throwing their toys out of the pram.


 

Yeah, right.  That's exactly what you meant.  You nasty piece of shit.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> It's a dwelling just like a house.


 
A house may be a dwelling but doesn't mean every dwelling is a house.

I'm afraid I really must insist on more accuracy as some people seem to be getting themselves rather hot under the collar about nothing.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus, 10 years and people still can't see when he's fishing.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 5, 2012)

It doesnt take 5 minuites to clear your shit  up before you leave..
  Or avoid doing doughnuts on a footy pitch in a van.
     new age travellers manage it the ones in rhe new caravans not so much


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, right.  That's exactly what you meant.  You nasty piece of shit.



He pretty much always uses that image on traveller threads, then he gets rounded on. Then he comes out with that implausible "all I meant was ..." and then hints at trolling. Then does a couple of obvious trolling threads that get binned. Then fucks off again.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Jesus, 10 years and people still can't see when he's fishing.


"Jesus 10 years and people still let him be part of the community".


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> When did you get promoted to moderator?


You're lashing out in all directions. I pity you.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> The travellers don't though. They're just a bunch of freeloaders.


 
How much do you pay out of interest?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Addicts who never missed a day's work throughout their battle with narcotics and were more than happy to see their taxes used to pay his dole and housing benefit. The twat.


 
Battle?

Oh please.

If you don't like injecting yourself with filthy gear from fuck-knows-where cut with fuck-knows-what then just stop doing it.

Not rocket science is it?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

likesfish said:


> It doesnt take 5 minuites to clear your shit up before you leave..
> Or avoid doing doughnuts on a footy pitch in a van.
> new age travellers manage it the ones in rhe new caravans not so much


 
An incisive and useful contribution to the debate, as always.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> fractionMan said I advocated burning down people's houses. I didn't.
> 
> I didn't suggest burning anything down I was just drawing attention to one of the many drawbacks of the traveller lifestyle choice. That of highly combustible homes.
> 
> It's not my fault if people get hold of the wrong end of the stick and start throwing their toys out of the pram.


Fuck sake, congratulations for doing pretty much the only way you could have further lowered my opinion of you. Not even the bollocks to stand by what you say. Coward. Run away little doggy.


----------



## manny-p (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> The travellers don't though. They're just a bunch of freeloaders.


Go fuck yourself you cunt.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Battle?
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> ...


 
I did. Now about how much council tax you pay...


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Jesus, 10 years and people still can't see when he's fishing.


 
I said earlier it's what he does. I don't believe he is serious, just likes the show.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> He pretty much always uses that image on traveller threads, then he gets rounded on.


 
Evidence that I 'pretty much always' use that picture please.

Actually evidence I've ever used it before at all.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

I think he believes it all. Pulling out the only trolling card when rounded on.  

Cesare's right.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> The travellers don't though. They're just a bunch of freeloaders.


Travellers tend to pay their council tax same as everyone else when given the chance to settle and pay for it, and there aren't high rates of people claiming benefits in most ethnic Roma and  Traveller communities. Many of them _have_ to be self employed as often the adults received poor education provision due to past discrimination. 

That said this isn't the issue here - this is people going to a funeral ffs and the decision to come in so heavy handed and fast is down to decisions from the council and the police. 



longdog said:


> fractionMan said I advocated burning down people's houses. I didn't.
> 
> I didn't suggest burning anything down I was just drawing attention to one of the many drawbacks of the traveller lifestyle choice. That of highly combustible homes.
> 
> It's not my fault if people get hold of the wrong end of the stick and start throwing their toys out of the pram.


Travellers, Roma and even New Travellers are a recognised ethnic group. It's not a 'lifestyle choice' in fact or in law.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I said earlier it's what he does. I don't believe he is serious, just likes the show.


He is serious. 

He takes winding people up on the internet _very seriously indeed_


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> A house may be a dwelling but doesn't mean every dwelling is a house.


 
Indeed, it can be a caravan.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He is serious.
> 
> He takes winding people up on the internet _very seriously indeed_


 
He's a cunt either way tbh.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> How much do you pay out of interest?


 
1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% more than them.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Now he's demanding evidence


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% more than them.


 liar


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure they pay more tax than Longdog, even if just in VAT and fuel tax.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Perhaps there's loads of really nice, socially responsible ones around who cause no trouble but if there is I've yet to come across them.


Yet you still drag in your racist prejudices onto the thread even though Edie  has described the nature of their behaviour.
Which seems to be pleasant, calm and clean.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> He's a cunt either way tbh.


Nah.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nah.


 do you agree with his posts on this thread?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Fuck sake, congratulations for doing pretty much the only way you could have further lowered my opinion of you. Not even the bollocks to stand by what you say. Coward. Run away little doggy.


 
Please stop getting your knickers in a knot over something I've not said and please stop trying to put words in to my mouth. I'm sure everybody else can see through your pathetic attempt to 'play the man not the ball'.

If you can find even the slightest bit of evidence I have suggested travellers should have their caravans burnt down then lets see it.

Put up or shut up time. I'd prefer the latter as you're starting to bore me and I suspect everyone else.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice too see longdog back acting like a dick with his hobby horse.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Aren't you mates with Roadkill, who seems pretty alright, and aqua (of all people). Is that right? Surely that cannot fuckin be right?



He's trolling.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Please stop getting your knickers in a knot over something I've not said and please stop trying to put words in to my mouth. I'm sure everybody else can see through your pathetic attempt to 'play the man not the ball'.
> 
> If you can find even the slightest bit of evidence I have suggested travellers should have their caravans burnt down then lets see it.
> 
> Put up or shut up time. I'd prefer the latter as you're starting to bore me and I suspect everyone else.


 since when did you become a moderator?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Nah.





Citizen66 said:


> He's trolling.


Seen it before far too often, prejudice wrapped up in I'm only trolling/having a laugh 'humour'. It's a fucking cowardly cop out. Pitiful.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% more than them.


 
Well the travellers at the end of my mum's street do pay council tax. Same amount as my mum does for her little bungalow - about £1000 a year. So you pay £10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. I think longdog just sorted the national debt for us


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

doesn't matter if he is trolling. have you read that shit?


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well the travellers at the end of my mum's street do pay council tax. Same amount as my mum does for her little bungalow - about £1000 a year. So you pay £10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. I think longdog just sorted the national debt for us


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Seen it before far too often, prejudice wrapped up in I'm only trolling/having a laugh 'humour'. It's a fucking cowardly cop out. Pitiful.



I didn't say it was pleasant. But he is actually trolling. He should stick to fucking over the far right though.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He is serious.
> 
> 
> 
> He takes winding people up on the internet _very seriously indeed_


 

Oh aye, and he gets the responses he wants. Guilty of it doing what he's doing myself but I really shouldn't feed him when I know exactly what he is up to.

Has he mentioned chavs yet?

Junkies, travellers and chavs - his favourite three things to antagonise liberals with.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> *Please stop getting your knickers in a knot* over something I've not said and please stop trying to put words in to my mouth. I'm sure everybody else can see through your pathetic attempt to 'play the man not the ball'.
> 
> If you can find even the slightest bit of evidence I have suggested travellers should have their caravans burnt down then lets see it.
> 
> Put up or shut up time. I'd prefer the latter as you're starting to bore me and I suspect everyone else.


 
Sexist too. What a lovely specimen. [Awaits yoghurt knitting type response]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> It's longdog, it's what he has done on U75 since he joined. He's layabout lite.


 
Unfair.
longdog has never joined the BNP! Layabout did (and then claimed that he didn't know they were racist  )!


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> If you can find even the slightest bit of evidence I have suggested travellers should have their caravans burnt down then lets see it.








Post#22


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Travellers tend to pay their council tax same as everyone else when given the chance to settle and pay for it


 
Oh right... Travellers pay council tax when they stop being travellers. Rapists stop raping people when they stop being rapist.

Strange logic.



> Travellers, Roma and even New Travellers are a recognised ethnic group. It's not a 'lifestyle choice' in fact or in law.


 
Romanies I can accept unconditionally but general travellers are an ethnic group? Are they fuck as like.

If you're a traveller, even of Romany extraction the decision to live the life of a nomad is a life-style choice. What's the real difference between a dope addled hippy in a rainbow painted charabanc and a traveller in a Transit van who's never been any closer to the emerald isle than that time they spent a rainy weekend in Rhyl?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> What a positively perverse argument that is.
> 
> If it were a farmer chucking them off the land where they've 'made a home' because he couldn't make money growing crops would you be saying the same thing.
> 
> Very easy to get precious when it's someone else having to deal with the problem isn't it?


 
It's not farmland. It's land that has been, by Edie's own testimony, empty for long enough that the local council professed to not know who owned it.
Try again!


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unfair.
> longdog has never joined the BNP! Layabout did (and then claimed that he didn't know they were racist  )!


 
I don't think you can join the BNP if you have bright pink hair.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Junkies, travellers and chavs - his favourite three things to antagonise liberals with.


except he isn't antagonising liberals is he? he's antagonising (ex) junkies & travellers. by saying things that cause genuine hurt. whatever his bizarre motivation, it's the actions of a complete turd. fuck him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I don't think you can join the BNP if you have bright pink hair.


 
It's not *hair* colour they're bothered about...


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Post#22


 



			
				longdog said:
			
		

> fractionMan said I advocated burning down people's houses. I didn't.
> 
> I didn't suggest burning anything down I was just drawing attention to one of the many drawbacks of the traveller lifestyle choice. That of highly combustible homes.
> 
> It's not my fault if people get hold of the wrong end of the stick and start throwing their toys out of the pram


 
Post 163


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Oh right... Travellers pay council tax when they stop being travellers. Rapists stop raping people when they stop being rapist.
> 
> Strange logic.
> 
> ...


http://www.kent.gov.uk/community_and_living/gypsies_and_travellers/definition.aspx

Irish Travellers are also classed as an ethnic group, and New Travellers are included for the purposes of planning but not the Human Rights Act.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I didn't say it was pleasant. But he is actually trolling. He should stick to fucking over the far right though.


It'd be a right laugh if he turns out to be Tommy Robinson and when the EDL finally disappear into nothing, for him to say "just joking"


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Long term poster or not, he's a fucking disgrace.  

"That's just what he does" ffs.  If I was mates with him I'd be having a fucking word not making excuses for him.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> If you're a traveller, even of Romany extraction the decision to live the life of a nomad is a life-style choice. What's the real difference between a dope addled hippy in a rainbow painted charabanc and a traveller in a Transit van who's never been any closer to the emerald isle than that time they spent a rainy weekend in Rhyl?


You seem to have drifted off track here. The thread is about four or five families being evicted from an unused field.
It seems causing no trouble and cleaning up after themselves and leaving soon.
Yet you take this opportunity to vent your spleen about junkies and there's no correlation except your prejudice.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I don't think you can join the BNP if you have bright pink hair.



Im sure you can, theyd take anyone for a buck.

I bet theyd even take my money if I applied to join.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Long term poster or not, he's a fucking disgrace.
> 
> "That's just what he does" ffs. If I was mates with him I'd be having a fucking word not making excuses for him.


I'm afraid your opinion won't count for much in Longdog's eyes, boatie scum.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Post 163


 
If anyone's convinced by that then they're even more fucking stupid than you are.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not farmland. It's land that has been, by Edie's own testimony, empty for long enough that the local council professed to not know who owned it.
> Try again!


 
The point was that the fact somebody wanted to make money off of the land was not an excuse for it being taken over with impunity by a bunch of nomads.

There's no moral difference between a building company wanting to make money from a piece of land by building on it and a farmer wanting to make money from a piece of land by planting his spuds.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> ... the decision to live the life of a nomad is a life-style choice....


so is living in a house, you could have chosen a cardboard box you know, and you wouldn't _have_ to pay council tax (I think)


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Long term poster or not, he's a fucking disgrace.
> 
> "That's just what he does" ffs. If I was mates with him I'd be having a fucking word not making excuses for him.


It doesn't really matter whether he's trolling or not. He does what he sets out to do, the outcome's the same.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> There's no moral difference between a building company wanting to make money from a piece of land by building on it and a farmer wanting to make money from a piece of land by planting his spuds.


 
Except, as Edie has clearly explained, they're not doing anything with it - can't even answer a request to put football pitches on it. So the above becomes:



longdog said:


> There's no moral difference between a building company leaving a piece of land to go to waste by not building on it and a farmer not wanting to make money from a piece of land by not planting his spuds.


 
In both cases the land is not being used to I don't see any problem.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Last time I checked a caravan wasn't a house.


 
It's a home. Even a house sometimes isn't a home.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Considering I was on the DPAC demo on Friday, you'll find that one hard to misrepresent you tool  This is exactly my point, why the fuck should you find it OK to be so bigoted about drug addicts and travellers, when you could be in dire straits yourself in pretty short order given what this govt are doing to the most vulnerable in society?


 
TBF, adversity breeds as much small-minded back-stabbing as it does notions of solidarity, 'cos too many people allow themselves to be gulled by the "divide and conquer" rhetoric of the scum in parliament.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

spliff said:


> Yet you still drag in your racist prejudices onto the thread even though Edie has described the nature of their behaviour.
> Which seems to be pleasant, calm and clean.


 
Ah... I wondered how long it would take for the 'You're a waythist' card to be played.

What have I written that's even close to being racist?

I'm not aware of there being any scientifically proven phenotype which predisposes people to live in flamable but very mobile homes or drive Ford Transits.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, adversity breeds as much small-minded back-stabbing as it does notions of solidarity, 'cos too many people allow themselves to be gulled by the "divide and conquer" rhetoric of the scum in parliament.


so longdog is a tory shill? figures.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, adversity breeds as much small-minded back-stabbing as it does notions of solidarity, 'cos too many people allow themselves to be gulled by the "divide and conquer" rhetoric of the scum in parliament.


Together with race to the bottom type arguments cf workfare scheme.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Ah... I wondered how long it would take for the 'You're a waythist' card to be played.
> 
> What have I written that's even close to being racist?
> 
> I'm not aware of there being any scientifically proven phenotype which predisposes people to live in flamable but very mobile homes or drive Ford Transits.


There isn't one for building homes from baked mud either, bar termites.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There isn't one for building homes from baked mud either, bar termites.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Battle?
> 
> Oh please.
> 
> ...


 
Neither is it that simple. If it was, addiction wouldn't be a problem for any form of drug, prescription or "recreational", yet we all know that's not the case.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well the travellers at the end of my mum's street do pay council tax. Same amount as my mum does for her little bungalow - about £1000 a year. So you pay £10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. I think longdog just sorted the national debt for us


 
When you say travellers do you mean travellers or former travellers who own a caravan but live in a house?

I'm trying to define how much travelling one has to do before one becomes a traveller. 10,000 per year? 1,000 miles? 100 miles? Down the chippy in your slippers?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> When you say travellers do you mean travellers or former travellers who own a caravan but live in a house?
> 
> I'm trying to define how much travelling one has to do before one becomes a traveller. 10,000 per year? 1,000 miles? 100 miles? Down the chippy in your slippers?


 
They live in caravans and they're there about half the year, go down to the fens to do agricultural work the rest of the time.

Could you tell me, in pounds shillings and pence, how much council tax you pay, since you're clearly so concerned about them not paying theirs? Thanks.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Junkies, travellers and chavs - his favourite three things to antagonise liberals with.


 
No, the thee favourite protected species of the self-righteous middle classes who play the egalitarian on the internet but would drive like the wind all the way home and hide behind the futon if they ever saw one through the window of their fart and pashmina powered Prius.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Travellers tend to pay their council tax same as everyone else when given the chance to settle and pay for it, and there aren't high rates of people claiming benefits in most ethnic Roma and Traveller communities. Many of them _have_ to be self employed as often the adults received poor education provision due to past discrimination.


 
Reminds me of when I worked in Peckham, and some people (this was just up the road from Geoffrey Howe's gaff) complained about a traveller site opposite the building I worked in. They had a meeting in the local pub and all the usual bollocks got trotted out about council tax and not paying rent. Middle class cunts wouldn't have it when I told them that as it was an official site with pitches, they paid rent *and* council tax, and given how minimal the lighting, highways, water and sewerage service they got was, they weren't getting much back for their money!
In the end I just said to one particular cunt (a doctor) "tell you what, have it your way, get your petition done, then present to the council. You're going to look a right mug when they say 'these people are rent and rate-payers just like you' ".



> That said this isn't the issue here - this is people going to a funeral ffs and the decision to come in so heavy handed and fast is down to decisions from the council and the police.
> 
> 
> Travellers, Roma and even New Travellers are a recognised ethnic group. It's not a 'lifestyle choice' in fact or in law.


 
Recognised ethnic/cutural group*s*, even.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No, the thee favourite protected species of the self-righteous middle classes who play the egalitarian on the internet but would drive like the wind all the way home and hide behind the futon if they ever saw one through the window of their fart and pashmina powered Prius.


where are they? can't see any on this thread. there is a few travellers and some people who've had substance abuse problems though. and you're telling them they're scum and you wouldn't care if they died. have a fucking word with yourself.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Long term poster or not, he's a fucking disgrace.
> 
> "That's just what he does" ffs.  If I was mates with him I'd be having a fucking word not making excuses for him.



I'm not his 'mate' and nor am I making excuses for him. It's disgraceful what he's been saying. But this is what he does. Why did nobody follow Firky's advice and ignore him instead of giving him the shit flinging he wanted?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> It'd be a right laugh if he turns out to be Tommy Robinson and when the EDL finally disappear into nothing, for him to say "just joking"


 
TBF, he's too articulate to be Stephen Yak's-meat Lemon.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No, the thee favourite protected species of the self-righteous middle classes who play the egalitarian on the internet but would drive like the wind all the way home and hide behind the futon if they ever saw one through the window of their fart and pashmina powered Prius.



Edie is about as middle class as brown sauce.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Ash Mahay said:


> Im sure you can, theyd take anyone for a buck.
> 
> I bet theyd even take my money if I applied to join.


 
They used to tout their Sikh member as proof they weren't racist, which was amusing, if only because the Sikh fella was an unashamed racist himself.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

I see longdogs local chippy's been wrapping their wares in the Daily Mail again, it gets into the chips y'know, poor dear doesn't even realise he's parroting sub-Littlejohn stuff and putting an M6 worth of tar on a Severn Bridge wide brush before he's even started typing. I'm amazed the keyboard isn't jammed up with crusted bile and spittle, amazed.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not his 'mate' and nor am I making excuses for him. It's disgraceful what he's been saying. But this is what he does. Why did nobody follow Firky's advice and ignore him instead of giving him the shit flinging he wanted?


 
Hang on, are you suggesting we leave shit like that unchallenged? That we have to accept it because "that's what he does"?

Not that I believe that's what's going on here.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm afraid your opinion won't count for much in Longdog's eyes, boatie scum.


 
He's a fucking water-gypsy!!!


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> http://www.kent.gov.uk/community_and_living/gypsies_and_travellers/definition.aspx
> 
> Irish Travellers are also classed as an ethnic group, and New Travellers are included for the purposes of planning but not the Human Rights Act.


 
Since when did we start taking a blind bit of notice of anything written by a repressed sandal wearer in a floaty skirt who probably does fuck all for a living except find ever more bizarre or unlikely combinations to put on one of the 54 ethnic monitoring pages of an application form for a disabled parking permit?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No, the thee favourite protected species of the self-righteous middle classes who play the egalitarian on the internet but would drive like the wind all the way home and hide behind the futon if they ever saw one through the window of their fart and pashmina powered Prius.


 
Except you're not talking to "self-righteous middle class liberals". I either am or have been all of those "species" (nice way of putting it there, we're not quite human after all are we?) except traveler. Although I did live in a caravan for a couple of years - while working and paying the taxes that pay your dole and housing benefit. No need to say thanks.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Hang on, are you suggesting we leave shit like that unchallenged? That we have to accept it because "that's what he does"?



No. But having been here as long as you have you've helped him derail the thread.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

On the other hand though, it's top trolling. He'd slide without a ripple into some of the more manically right wing boar and comments sections.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Since when did we start taking a blind bit of notice of anything written by a repressed sandal wearer in a floaty skirt who probably *does fuck all for a living* except find ever more bizarre or unlikely combinations to put on one of the 54 ethnic monitoring pages of an application form for a disabled parking permit?


 
What do you do for a living again?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> No. But having been here as long as you have you've helped him derail the thread.


 
To be fair, when I pointed out to Edie what doggy does, she wasn't bothered and was quite happy to be his play thing. 

Like cesare said - it doesn't really matter as it ends in the same result.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> The point was that the fact somebody wanted to make money off of the land was not an excuse for it being taken over with impunity by a bunch of nomads.
> 
> There's no moral difference between a building company wanting to make money from a piece of land by building on it and a farmer wanting to make money from a piece of land by planting his spuds.


 
Who gives a fuck about moral differences? Have you come over all phildwyer or something?
What matters is that there's an easily quantifiable difference of usage. between a farmer utilising land he owns for the purpose he owns it for (you don't own farmland in order to leave it idle for several years), and a property development company leaving land idle so that they *might* develop it at some time in the future.

Fucking "moral difference"! You're having a bubble!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

Hull must be _really_ boring. I hear they cancelled the smack and Samba festival because some local grunion complained.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> so longdog is a tory shill? figures.


 
No, just a twat.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> To be fair, when I pointed out to Edie what doggy does, she wasn't bothered and was quite happy to be his play thing.
> 
> Like cesare said - it doesn't really matter as it ends in the same result.


Well hopefully she's gone off to do whatever she needed to by way of practical assistance, despite Longdog's best efforts.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> so is living in a house, you could have chosen a cardboard box you know, and you wouldn't _have_ to pay council tax (I think)


 
Quite right, it is but I don't dump rubbish, shit in the bushes, leave generators running all night or churn up the green.

I've made my lifestyle choice and so have they. We both have to live with the consequences of our own decisions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Hull must be _really_ boring. I hear they cancelled the smack and Samba festival because some local grunion complained.


 
Deathly boring, but not quite as deathly boring (or smelly) as Grimsby.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Together with race to the bottom type arguments cf workfare scheme.


 
Unfortunately.


----------



## Ash Mahay (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> They used to tout their Sikh member as proof they weren't racist, which was amusing, if only because the Sikh fella was an unashamed racist himself.



& he wasnt the first or last. I remember a black kid who joined the NF in the 80s (on Nick Griffins patch too) but then Griffins a con artist, race is just his sales pitch, hed discriminate against his own family if there was a buck in it.

Its a little known fact that he tried to bail on the race industry years ago but no one was interested in his defection so he stayed and continued to make a profit.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Unfortunately.


Aye


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> No. But having been here as long as you have you've helped him derail the thread.


 
Yeah, it's my fault.  Nice one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> There isn't one for building homes from baked mud either, bar termites.


 
Termites don't "build" homes from baked mud, they *engineer* them.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 5, 2012)

I was offered housing in hull.
 Decided against it.
 Like a bat out of hull


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> No, the thee favourite protected species of the self-righteous middle classes who play the egalitarian on the internet but would drive like the wind all the way home and hide behind the futon if they ever saw one through the window of their fart and pashmina powered Prius.


 
You've been sniffing that white powder again, haven't you?
How many times do I have to explain that it's Richard Littlejohn's dried smegma, *not* cocaine?


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, it's my fault. Nice one.


Nah, don't fall for the blame the victim type stuff. Dunno why citizen's doing that.


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

a combustable dwelling, sometimes in the very near future. They really shouldn't make flats so flamable.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Since when did we start taking a blind bit of notice of anything written by a repressed sandal wearer in a floaty skirt who probably does fuck all for a living except find ever more bizarre or unlikely combinations to put on one of the 54 ethnic monitoring pages of an application form for a disabled parking permit?


That well known bastion of hippiedom, Kent?





ViolentPanda said:


> Termites don't "build" homes from baked mud, they *engineer* them.


Termite rights! 

*makes placard*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

likesfish said:


> I was offered housing in hull.
> Decided against it.
> Like a bat out of hull


 
An arthritic friend went to look at a place up there in summer a couple of years ago. Came back and said "no way. The place I looked at was so horrible it set my arthritis off even though it was 85 degrees outside!".


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel sorry for the good people of Hull. Not only do they live in what can only be described as the armpit of the UK and have to put up with some of the worst unemployment in the country - now I learn they have to share a town with this worthless wanker.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Nah, don't fall for the blame the victim type stuff. Dunno why citizen's doing that.


 
Don't worry, I wasn't falling for it for a second.  





xes said:


> a combustable dwelling, sometimes in the very near future. They really shouldn't make flats so flamable.


 
There's tax on the petrol too.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Except you're not talking to "self-righteous middle class liberals". I either am or have been all of those "species" (nice way of putting it there, we're not quite human after all are we?) except traveler. Although I did live in a caravan for a couple of years - while working and paying the taxes that pay your dole and housing benefit. No need to say thanks.


 
"There are three options and I've been all but one"

So you've been two then basically

How much more fucking pompous is it possible to get?


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm disappointed with you on this thread longdog, I've sorta known you for about ten years and generally you come across as a sound fella.
I don't know if maybe you're just having a bad day but I would say just leave it for a while.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Don't worry, I wasn't falling for it for a second.


 
I know


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Edie is about as middle class as brown sauce.


 
Edie is class, full stop.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Nah, don't fall for the blame the victim type stuff. Dunno why citizen's doing that.


 
Come on now, you don't become a victim just because someone on the internet disagreed with your point of view.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> What do you do for a living again?


 
Retired.

What about you?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Except you're not talking to "self-righteous middle class liberals". I either am or have been all of those "species" (nice way of putting it there, we're not quite human after all are we?) except traveler. *Although I did live in a caravan for a couple of years - while working and paying the taxes that pay your dole and housing benefit. No need to say thanks.*


 
You were doing so well.


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> There's tax on the petrol too.


 That's ok, the type of dole scrounging scum who dwell like this, often fill these places up with flamable stuff, it's all their own fault.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> "There are three options and I've been all but one"
> 
> So you've been two then basically
> 
> How much more fucking pompous is it possible to get?


 
You're really scraping at the bottom of the barrel now, it'd be funny if your life wasn't so obviously tragic.

Anyway, back on topic:



longdog said:


> Since when did we start taking a blind bit of notice of anything written by a repressed sandal wearer in a floaty skirt who probably does fuck all for a living except find ever more bizarre or unlikely combinations to put on one of the 54 ethnic monitoring pages of an application form for a disabled parking permit?


 



SpineyNorman said:


> What do you do for a living again?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> You were doing so well.


 
Actually you probably didn't mean it to come across like that, sorry.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Retired.
> 
> What about you?


 
Fuck all then. Plumber.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> You're really scraping at the bottom of the barrel now, it'd be funny if your life wasn't so obviously tragic.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic:


 
He wears a floaty skirt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, it's my fault.  Nice one.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Actually you probably didn't mean it to come across like that, sorry.


 
I wasn't, no. As I've said already on this thread, I've always been very happy for my taxes to go to stuff like that - it's the other stuff they do with it that gets my goat


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Nah, don't fall for the blame the victim type stuff. Dunno why citizen's doing that.



Victim blaming?

It was obvious what he was trying to do and people ran with it despite them knowing what he was trying to do was all I'm saying.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Who gives a fuck about moral differences? Have you come over all phildwyer or something?
> What matters is that there's an easily quantifiable difference of usage. between a farmer utilising land he owns for the purpose he owns it for (you don't own farmland in order to leave it idle for several years), and a property development company leaving land idle so that they *might* develop it at some time in the future.
> 
> Fucking "moral difference"! You're having a bubble!


 
But that wasn't the point was it.

Whoever it was (and I can't be asked looking back all that way) berated the landowner for wanting to use the land to make money. That's exactly what a farmer does with his field of King Edwards.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Come on now, you don't become a victim just because someone on the internet disagreed with your point of view.


 
I think you might have misunderstood my point.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder if Edie has got herself arrested yet.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

Come back ernestolynch, at least he was sometimes funny!


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Victim blaming?
> 
> It was obvious what he was trying to do and people ran with it despite them knowing what he was trying to do was all I'm saying.


fractionMan took offence and called him on it, and you made out that fractionMan contributed to the thread derail. Why shouldn't fM take offence at that shit, trolling or not?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

xes said:


> a combustable dwelling, sometimes in the very near future. They really shouldn't make flats so flamable.


 
Bloody right they shouldn't as they found out in one of the now mercifully demolished high-rise blocks near me. Thankfully nobody seriously injured but parts of three floors badly damaged.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I wonder if Edie has got herself arrested yet.


 
This^^^^

I know I'm an utter hypocrite for saying this as I've probably been the worst culprit but can we stop feeding the shit troll so that we can find out how Edie and her new friends are getting on?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Come back ernestolynch, at least he was sometimes funny!


 
Not in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

shame, bet there were junkies inthere who deserved to be burnt to death, or just dole scrouging benifit scum who also deserve to be burnt as they are of no use to us.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

xes said:


> a combustable dwelling, sometimes in the very near future. They really shouldn't make flats so flamable.


 


longdog said:


> Bloody right they shouldn't as they found out in one of the now mercifully demolished high-rise blocks near me. Thankfully nobody seriously injured but parts of three floors badly damaged.


 
Fucking told you you'd got the wrong block XES


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> fractionMan took offence and called him on it, and you made out that fractionMan contributed to the thread derail. Why shouldn't fM take offence at that shit, trolling or not?



I've no idea at which point my posts suddenly became about fractionman but my initial point was a wider one. I thought anyone with any history here got bored with longdog around the time dubversion stopped arguing with him and fucked off. I'm not saying people shouldn't challenge him, but what i do know is that by doing so you're giving him what he wants and perpetuating the behaviour. Surely it's possible to express that view without upsetting anyone?


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

whoops, it's ok though, it was only dole scum inside


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I've no idea at which point my posts suddenly became about fractionman but my initial point was a wider one. I thought anyone with any history here got bored with longdog around the time dubversion stopped arguing with him and fucked off. I'm not saying people shouldn't challenge him, but what i do know is that by doing so you're giving him what he wants and perpetuating the behaviour. Surely it's possible to express that view without upsetting anyone?


what would you suggest as the appropriate response to the vile shit he's been spouting?


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> I feel sorry for the good people of Hull. Not only do they live in what can only be described as the armpit of the UK and have to put up with some of the worst unemployment in the country - now I learn they have to share a town with this worthless wanker.


 
Have you ever even visited Hull let alone lived here?

Sounds more like you were given a copy of 'Crap Towns' for Beltane and put it in the toilet next to the bidet so you could have a nice smug chuckle at the places where the poor people live (and how _frightfully_ common they must be) while you're having another lavender fragranced shit 

Hull is a fine city. It may have it's social problems... well 'may' is probably not the best word but most of its denizens quite like it.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I've no idea at which point my posts suddenly became about fractionman but my initial point was a wider one. I thought anyone with any history here got bored with longdog around the time dubversion stopped arguing with him and fucked off. I'm not saying people shouldn't challenge him, but what i do know is that by doing so you're giving him what he wants and perpetuating the behaviour. Surely it's possible to express that view without upsetting anyone?


I guess some people just don't want to let him have free rein with that bile, and jumping in on the thread to berate* them rather than him might be a bit annoying.

*berate might be too strong a term, but hey.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> You're really scraping at the bottom of the barrel now, it'd be funny if your life wasn't so obviously tragic.


 
London? Amsterdam? NewYork? I've been to all of them... Except New York


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> what would you suggest as the appropriate response to the vile shit he's been spouting?



I would suggest we derail a thread where Edie was seeking advice.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess it's on your acceptable level of bigotry then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> I guess some people just don't want to let him have free rein with that bile, and jumping in on the thread to berate* them rather than him might be a bit annoying.
> 
> *berate might be too strong a term, but hey.



Well I'm not allowed to challenge bigotry because I'm a hypocrite apparently.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I guess it's on your acceptable level of bigotry then.



Which I got shit for.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well I'm not allowed to challenge bigotry because I'm a hypocrite apparently.


Ah. So that's where you're coming from. Don't give them any more fuel


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fuck all then. Plumber.


 
Is that all?

Builder, surveyor, bill poster, van driver, truck driver, surveyor again, camera operator, works manager, service engineer, van driver again, truck driver again, service engineer again, works manager again, achivist (three times) and so on.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

Jack of all, master of none then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Ah. So that's where you're coming from. Don't give them any more fuel



Well they can't have it both fuckin' ways, can they?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Have you ever even visited Hull let alone lived here?
> 
> Sounds more like you were given a copy of 'Crap Towns' for Beltane and put it in the toilet next to the bidet so you could have a nice smug chuckle at the places where the poor people live (and how _frightfully_ common they must be) while you're having another lavender fragranced shit
> 
> Hull is a fine city. It may have it's social problems... well 'may' is probably not the best word but most of its denizens quite like it.


 
Yeah, had a contract up there for about three months (that's why I used to live in a caravan you see, had to travel the country for work). I was working as an industrial pipe fitter at the time - how frightfully middle class I am!

And it's a shit hole, even the lads I was working with who'd lived there all their lives thought so.

Anyway, troll away - I'm done with you. You sad lonely loser.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well they can't have it both fuckin' ways, can they?


Having it both ways was their point


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

xes said:


> shame, bet there were junkies inthere who deserved to be burnt to death, or just dole scrouging benifit scum who also deserve to be burnt as they are of no use to us.


 
I have no problem with 'dole scrounging benefit scum' as you so disgracefully put it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Is that all?
> 
> Builder, surveyor, bill poster, van driver, truck driver, surveyor again, camera operator, works manager, service engineer, van driver again, truck driver again, service engineer again, works manager again, achivist (three times) and so on.


 
Sounds a big yoghurt weavery and middle class to me, especially achivist. Now away with you, respect your betters pesky peasant.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Is that archivist or activist, btw?


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Jack of all, master of none then.


 



longdog said:


> Is that all?
> 
> Builder, surveyor, bill poster, van driver, truck driver, surveyor again, camera operator, works manager, service engineer, van driver again, truck driver again, service engineer again, works manager again, achivist (three times) and so on.


 




SpineyNorman said:


> Fuck all then. Plumber.


 

Now we've entered the occupation snobbery zone, well done lads. Cracking work.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Is that archivist or activist, btw?


If these are his genuine (i.e. non-trolly opinions) then he's succeeded if it's the latter.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Now we've entered the occupation snobbery zone, well done lads. Cracking work.



From holier than thou to prolier than thou..


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Jack of all, master of none then.


 
Well quite.

But then I was never out of work for long and never let the fact I didn't know what the fuck I was doing put me off. If you can get through the first week in most jobs most people won't notice you've been busking it.

Lets be honest, most jobs are a piece of piss and can be learnt to an acceptable standard in five days. Give me a 40 tonne Scania and, assuming you can drive a car reasonably well, I can teach you how to drive it in two days. Give me another day I can teach you to operate pretty much anything you're like to come across when you're loading or unloading... Saves a lot of time


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Now we've entered the occupation snobbery zone, well done lads. Cracking work.


 
oddly enough in the real world people tend to boast about how high flying their trades/jobs have been whereas here its the opposite way


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> From holier than thou to prolier than thou..


 
It's what the PFWC have fought for - to have a job that is held in higher esteem than their comrade.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> From holier than thou to prolier than thou..


It was only a matter of time tbf.

Next he'll bring up that Irish Travellers often employ day labour for cash in hand rates, and are therefore actually upper middle class.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Anyway, troll away - I'm done with you. You sad lonely loser.


 
Taking your ball home or is it just time to get your hat and coat and tell people what a frightfully hard day you've had?


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Now we've entered the occupation snobbery zone, well done lads. Cracking work.



Tbf, I am just chipping in with the odd bit of attempted spoon stirring, to keep it moving.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Now we've entered the occupation snobbery zone, well done lads. Cracking work.


 
And I won by the way, plumber is reasonably well paid but still deffo working class  Anyway, after saying I was going to bow out of this I really am now.


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Is that archivist or activist, btw?


 
Archivist.

A hell of a lot less interesting than it sounds and consists mainly of 'where the fuck do I put this box' and 'where the fuck did I put that box' followed by a healthy dose of 'I'm sorry we don't have it and it's not on the system' meaning 'We had it, it is on the system but we've fucking lost it'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

xes said:


> whoops, it's ok though, it was only dole scum inside


 
And pets, you fucking pet-murdering bastard!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Have you ever even visited Hull let alone lived here?
> 
> Sounds more like you were given a copy of 'Crap Towns' for Beltane and put it in the toilet next to the bidet so you could have a nice smug chuckle at the places where the poor people live (and how _frightfully_ common they must be) while you're having another lavender fragranced shit
> 
> Hull is a fine city. It may have it's social problems... well 'may' is probably not the best word but most of its denizens quite like it.


 
A lot of it is easy on the eye. Just a pity it's filled with students and knobbers.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Fucking hell, what a train crash.  / 

Doggy, I know you like to troll, and I am thinking about what fun we have had over the years trolling various right-wing nutjob sites, but seriously you have gone way over the top here, here on urban, that whereas before today I was looking forward to finally meeting you one day and sinking a few beers, I am now having serious doubts TBH. 

I fucking hope that this was a misjudged troll, because if you actually believe in what you have posted on this thread, I wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread makes me sad, from page 2-ish onwards


----------



## longdog (Sep 5, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> This thread makes me sad, from page 2-ish onwards


 
Me too. The seemingly inescapable need of the monothought clique to jump down the throat of anybody who differs even slightly from their world-view and their desire to put words in to the mouths of others that is most disheartening.

It's the way the relative n00bs try to drive the old hands off the board so they can turn it in to some middle-class circle jerk with no dissent allowed that I find particularly depressing.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Me too. The seemingly inescapable need of the monothought clique to jump down the throat of anybody who differs even slightly from their world-view and their desire to put words in to the mouths of others that is most disheartening.
> 
> It's the way the relative n00bs try to drive the old hands off the board so they can turn it in to some middle-class circle jerk with no dissent allowed that I find particularly depressing.


Actually I was talking about all the hateful and bigoted things people are posting.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Me too. The seemingly inescapable need of the monothought clique to jump down the throat of anybody who differs even slightly from their world-view and their desire to put words in to the mouths of others that is most disheartening.
> 
> It's the way the relative n00bs try to drive the old hands off the board so they can turn it in to some middle-class circle jerk with no dissent allowed that I find particularly depressing.


 
yeah? well dont post up fucking pictures of burning caravans then.

You gonner post up pictures of lynchings on a thread about how blacks are treated in the US next?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 5, 2012)

what counts as a relative n00b then? Cos I've been here ten years and I think you're behaving like a twat here.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

there isn't any middle class liberals here anymore. they all fucked off ages ago 'cause longdog is a cunt.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

Thing about this longdog guy, I'm sure on a thread a few months ago he mentioned he'd acquired a secondhand (scruffy twat) carpet for some part of his flat, but he'd only got this carpet to placate the downstairs neighbour over some sort of noise problem. The point being that he'd otherwise have been happy to live in a carpetless flat - _That's_ the measure of the man, the prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard.

TBF to the guy though, having been a drug user and lived in close proximity to drug users I know it can be a drag having druggie neighbours - When you see dealers cars pulling up outside four or five times a day and they're spending at least £20 a time and yet they're forever knocking on asking to "borrow" a bit of milk or an egg or somesuch - It can get a bit wearing. Saying that though, it's better a man such as longdog has his life made a misery rather than a decent person.

Has he actually got a dog? It's cruel to keep dogs in flats.

Anyway, nice one Edie for sticking your neck out.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> there isn't any middle class liberals here anymore.


 
you nearly ripped your cheek out with that tongue of yours.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Thing about this longdog guy, I'm sure on a thread a few months ago he mentioned he'd acquired a secondhand (scruffy twat) carpet for some part of his flat, but he'd only got this carpet to placate the downstairs neighbour over some sort of noise problem. The point being that he'd otherwise have been happy to live in a carpetless flat - _That's_ the measure of the man, the prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard.


 
.

Not often am I lost for words.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Me too. The seemingly inescapable need of the monothought clique to jump down the throat of anybody who differs even slightly from their world-view and their desire to put words in to the mouths of others that is most disheartening.
> 
> It's the way the relative n00bs try to drive the old hands off the board so they can turn it in to some middle-class circle jerk with no dissent allowed that I find particularly depressing.


 

I've been here at least as long as thee, and you've been doing this schtick for just as long- but you weren't always this cunty. I mean come on, the drug user comments? I know you are on a trollol but you didn't stoop that low in the past.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> You're one post short of Godwin's Law.
> 
> I'm not for one minute suggesting the gassing of junkies but if accidents happen with steamrollers, they are found face down and lifeless in a ditch with a syringe in their arm or they expire from eating shoplifted bacon that's been stored in their underpants for five weeks I won't be shedding any tears.
> 
> Smack and crack: Darwinism in action.





fractionMan said:


> Long term poster or not, he's a fucking disgrace.
> 
> "That's just what he does" ffs. If I was mates with him I'd be having a fucking word not making excuses for him.


Bang on. The people on this site that count this cunt as a mate should be fucking ashamed of themselves. I don't think trolls are no better than people that spout offensive shit when they are pissed. It's all down there, all that fucking hate and self righteous superiority, just itching to be said eh longdog. As a "joke". Coward.

fwiw the travellers are leaving tomorrow, _as they originally planned_. Us locals have found out that a housing development has been planned on land that was originally sold by the cricket club with the agreement that it would be used to provide a place for sport for local kids. And I think the police and bailiffs and the company involved are fucking scum for trying to intimidate women and children off a peaceful site when their menfolk were away.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

travellers being known as handy, its no wonder the bailiffs were too shit-out for a toe to toe.


props eid


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Bang on. The people on this site that count this cunt as a mate should be fucking ashamed of themselves.


 
Oh piss off, don't start going after the rest of us because you got into an argument on the internet. 
Your argument is with doggy not with us, i take it all your mates are nuns and vicars then aye?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Thing about this longdog guy, I'm sure on a thread a few months ago he mentioned he'd acquired a secondhand (scruffy twat) carpet for some part of his flat, but he'd only got this carpet to placate the downstairs neighbour over some sort of noise problem. The point being that he'd otherwise have been happy to live in a carpetless flat - _That's_ the measure of the man, the prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard.


 
Let me get this straight, if you don't have carpet in your house your a scruffy, prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard?

My, what a very strange world view you have. 

Pray tell after writing that offensive piece of bollocks what gives you the halo shiny enough to point fingers at other people?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2012)

longdog said:


> Me too. The seemingly inescapable need of the monothought clique to jump down the throat of anybody who differs even slightly from their world-view and their desire to put words in to the mouths of others that is most disheartening.
> 
> It's the way the relative n00bs try to drive the old hands off the board so they can turn it in to some middle-class circle jerk with no dissent allowed that I find particularly depressing.


seriously fuck off with this shit


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Come back ernestolynch, at least he was sometimes funny!


 
Funny is one thing Ernie never was.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Oh piss off, don't start going after the rest of us because you got into an argument on the internet.
> Your argument is with doggy not with us, i take it all your mates are nuns and vicars then aye?


Go fuck yourself. You count this cunt as a mate do you?

I'll tell you summat, my mates are far from saints, but I'll stand by them. I'm loyal to them cos I KNOW they aint vile pieces of shit who have that kind of opinion about junkies and travellers or anyone they think they are better than. But then I'm picky like that. About mates that is.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Let me get this straight, if you don't have carpet in your house your a scruffy, prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard?
> 
> My, what a very strange world view you have.
> 
> Pray tell after writing that offensive piece of bollocks what gives you the halo shiny enough to point fingers at other people?


 
My halo's shiny coz I _polish_ it. Every day.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Let me get this straight, if you don't have carpet in your house your a scruffy, prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard?
> 
> My, what a very strange world view you have.
> 
> Pray tell after writing that offensive piece of bollocks what gives you the halo shiny enough to point fingers at other people?


Oh what, so telling someone they are a scruffy, prideless bastard is a problem for you; but saying someone should have their van torched and junkies deserve to die in ditches with synringes out their arms is ok?

You need to get your priorities straight mate.

edit: fwiw the reason I brought his so-called mates into this in the first place is that I think he should have some 'social repercussions' for the shit he spouts. Which his so called mates have so far been too fucking spineless to provide. Way it goes I suppose. Oh yer, he's a one longdog, with his died hair and idiosyncratic hatred, we all find him so loveable. Twats.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Go fuck yourself. You count this cunt as a mate do you?
> 
> I'll tell you summat, my mates are far from saints, but I'll stand by them. I'm loyal to them cos I KNOW they aint vile pieces of shit who have that kind of opinion about junkies and travellers or anyone they think they are better than. But then I'm picky like that. About mates that is.


 
Yeah i do count him as a mate and one i'd trust with my life. i KNOW he aint  a vile piece of shit who has that opinion of junkies and travellers, he is however someone who likes to wind people up on the internet and it seems he's managed it.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Oh what, so telling someone they are a scruffy, prideless bastard is a problem for you; but saying someone should have their van torched and junkies deserve to die in ditches with synringes out their arms is ok?
> 
> You need to get your priorities straight mate.


 
My priorities are just fine thanks.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Yeah i do count him as a mate and one i'd trust with my life. i KNOW he aint a vile piece of shit who has that opinion of junkies and travellers, he is however someone who likes to wind people up on the internet and it seems he's managed it.


see my edit:

edit: fwiw the reason I brought his so-called mates into this in the first place is that I think he should have some 'social repercussions' for the shit he spouts. Which his so called mates have so far been too fucking spineless to provide. Way it goes I suppose. Oh yer, he's a one longdog, with his died hair and idiosyncratic hatred, we all find him so loveable. Twats.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Yeah i do count him as a mate and one i'd trust with my life. i KNOW he aint a vile piece of shit who has that opinion of junkies and travellers, he is however someone who likes to wind people up on the internet and it seems he's managed it.


Yer I'm laughing. We're all fucking laughing. Those fucking junkies eh kidda. Just so fucking funny.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> see my edit:
> 
> edit: fwiw the reason I brought his so-called mates into this in the first place is that I think he should have some 'social repercussions' for the shit he spouts. Which his so called mates have so far been too fucking spineless to provide. Way it goes I suppose. Oh yer, he's a one longdog, with his died hair and idiosyncratic hatred, we all find him so loveable. Twats.


 
Social repercussions for winding people up on the internet with stuff we as his mates know that he doesnt actually believe? 

Really? 

What form would these social repercussions take?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> My halo's shiny coz I _polish_ it. Every day.


 

Brasso and elbow grease


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Yer I'm laughing. We're all fucking laughing. Those fucking junkies eh kidda. Just so fucking funny.


 
Well it's good you can laugh about it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> What form would these social repercussions take?


telling him to stop being a cunt? that'd be a start.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Social repercussions for winding people up on the internet with stuff we as his mates know that he doesnt actually believe?
> 
> Really?
> 
> What form would these social repercussions take?


Tbh there is little point telling you, as it's clear you don't give a toss. That's cool. I have your measure.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

it's ok, it's only the internet after all.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> telling him to stop being a cunt? that'd be a start.


 
He's a big boy, he can look after himself.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Tbh there is little point telling you, as it's clear you don't give a toss. That's cool. I have your measure.


 
So that would be ''havent got a clue'' then.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> He's a big boy, he can look after himself.


so?


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Well it's good you can laugh about it.


Fuck you. With your stupid fucking smilie. And next time someone makes some jokes about people you know who've fucking died but "deserved it" I hope you get one in return. Patronising bitch.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2012)

I understand trolling the trolls, but winding others up on serious issues I don't.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Has he actually got a dog? *It's cruel to keep dogs in flats.*


No it's not.   The stairs keep them _and_ me active.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

He's getting _more_ than what he wanted! 

I'm not getting involved because I get told off when I challenge shit but well done those that have.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Fuck you. With your stupid fucking smilie. And next time someone makes some jokes about people you know who've fucking died but "deserved it" I hope you get one in return. Patronising bitch.


 
To be honest if it happens online it won't affect me.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> So that would be ''havent got a clue'' then.


 


> I'm picky like that. About mates that is.


He wouldn't BE my mate. I don't have mates like that. You do. Says it all really.

Don't you work with vulnerable young people? jesus fucking wept. Let's hope they aint drug users or homeless or travellers then.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He's getting _more_ than what he wanted!
> 
> I'm not getting involved because I get told off when I challenge shit but well done those that have.


 
I keep replying and then deleting it. Am a good lad now.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> He wouldn't BE my mate. I don't have mates like that. You do. Says it all really.
> 
> Don't you work with vulnerable young people? jesus fucking wept.


 
lol what's that got to do with the price of fish? 

Suddenly im unsafe to work with kids because someone i know made people he's never met before upset on the internet.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2012)

'on the internet'


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Suddenly im unsafe to work with kids because someone i know made people he's never met before upset on the internet.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> lol what's that got to do with the price of fish?
> 
> Suddenly im unsafe to work with kids because someone i know made people he's never met before upset on the internet.


You are friends with someone who holds opinions like that. You don't think it's 'your place' to challenge them.

So how WOULD you feel if you were working with a young person with a substance misuse problem Kidda? Would you laugh down the pub or online about dirty junkies behind their backs?

Disgusting.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> You are friends with someone who holds opinions like that.


 
He isn't.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> You are friends with someone who holds opinions like that. You don't think it's 'your place' to challenge them.
> 
> So how WOULD you feel if you were working with a young person with a substance misuse problem Kidda? Would you laugh down the pub or online about dirty junkies behind their backs?
> 
> Disgusting.


 
but you keep missing the point. 

I know he doesn't really hold those views. As has been pointed out many many times he is on a wind up.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> but you keep missing the point.
> 
> I know he doesn't really hold those views. As has been pointed out many many times he is on a wind up.


And your missing the point that I don't believe you. I don't believe that these kinds of opinions are just a "wind up".


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> He isn't.


 
See here:



Kidda said:


> Yeah i do count him as a mate and one i'd trust with my life. i KNOW he aint a vile piece of shit who has that opinion of junkies and travellers, he is however someone who likes to wind people up on the internet and it seems he's managed it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I keep replying and then deleting it. Am a good lad now.


 
You're doing well mate!  Don't be hitting the sauce, mind.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> And your missing the point that I don't believe you. I don't believe that these kinds of opinions are just a "wind up".


 
Then that's your sleepless night, not mine.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're doing well mate!  Don't be hitting the sauce, mind.


 
It's like deja vu


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> but you keep missing the point.
> 
> I know he doesn't really hold those views. As has been pointed out many many times he is on a wind up.


 
If he does hold those views he's a wanker. If he doesn't hold those views & is merely on a wind up then it's a windup that's in extremely poor taste. Thus making him a wanker.

Has he got pink hair btw? _Really?_ Jesus it just gets worse.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> but you keep missing the point.
> 
> I know he doesn't really hold those views. As has been pointed out many many times he is on a wind up.


 
If that's true, which I doubt, it doesn't make his disgusting bigotry any better.


----------



## spliff (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, well. All's well that ends well. 

Nighty-night to all the little elves out there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Then that's your sleepless night, not mine.


 
So bigotry is ok when it's a joke? Would you defend, say, Bernard Manning? Actually, bad example. But humour an ok cover for bigotry as long as the person saying it assures everyone they don't actually mean it?


----------



## xes (Sep 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> And pets, you fucking pet-murdering bastard!


it's ok, pets are more intelligent than those sorts of people, and they all got out in time


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So bigotry is ok when it's a joke? Would you defend, say, Bernard Manning? Actually, bad example. But humour an ok cover for bigotry as long as the person saying it assures everyone they don't actually mean it?


 
I've learnt to pick my battles.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread is proper urbans.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So bigotry is ok when it's a joke? Would you defend, say, Bernard Manning? Actually, bad example. But humour an ok cover for bigotry as long as the person saying it assures everyone they don't actually mean it?


 
Saying that though, Bernard Manning gets a bad press - In a similar manner to how Benny Hill's career underwent a critical reappraisal, so too should Bernard Manning's.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Christ, I sincerely fucking hope no-one nice decides to troll - for the sake of example - the down in the dumps thread, and then justify it afterwards by saying it was just for the lolz and no-one should get upset cos it's only the internet.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Christ, I sincerely fucking hope no-one nice decides to troll - for the sake of example - the down in the dumps thread, and then justify it afterwards by saying it was just for the lolz and no-one should get upset cos it's only the internet.


 
Especially if they have a second hand carpet.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Christ, I sincerely fucking hope no-one nice decides to troll - for the sake of example - the down in the dumps thread, and then justify it afterwards by saying it was just for the lolz and no-one should get upset cos it's only the internet.




*looks at rum*

nahhh.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 5, 2012)

fuck knows what's gone on in this thread, but in case anyone's not posted this up before...

If I were travelling around and with 5 or less vans, and intended to only stay on land for a few days or weeks at a time, I'd be carrying a large supply of these notices with me and pinning them up around the edges of our camp at each site.



> *LEGAL WARNING*
> Section 6 Criminal Law Act 1977
> As amended by Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994
> TAKE NOTICE
> ...


 
as it's land, and not a house, then the new squatting legislation wouldn't apply, so these should still either work, or at least work long enough to confuse the police and bailiffs and result in them backing off to consult with someone who understands the law.

I don't actually know for sure if this can be applied to open land or not, but I reckon it'd work as a bluff to hold them off for a few days anyway (I bluffed my way through 50 odd warehouse parties and the like, and squatted a warehouse for 3-4 months or so at one point using these notices).


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> If he does hold those views he's a wanker. If he doesn't hold those views & is merely on a wind up then it's a windup that's in extremely poor taste. Thus making him a wanker.
> 
> Has he got pink hair btw? _Really?_ Jesus it just gets worse.


Listen up Kidda, cos here's the verdict.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I keep replying and then deleting it. Am a good lad now.


 
the temptation must be near killing you though tbh


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

free spirit said:


> fuck knows what's gone on in this thread, but in case anyone's not posted this up before...
> 
> If I were travelling around and with 5 or less vans, and intended to only stay on land for a few days or weeks at a time, I'd be carrying a large supply of these notices with me and pinning them up around the edges of our camp at each site.
> 
> ...


Section 6 applies to open land. The thing is that it applies whether you put it on the gate post or not, as the police and baliffs should well know. Since the CJA it's been possible to get a 'quickie eviction' in 24 hours with a judge's agreement but supposedly they aren't meant to grant a quickie eviction except under exceptional circumstances.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Pingu said:


> the temptation must be near killing you though tbh


 
I dunno, it's kind of nice on the other side - less hassle


----------



## free spirit (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Section 6 applies to open land. The thing is that it applies whether you put it on the gate post or not, as the police and baliffs should well know. Since the CJA it's been possible to get a 'quickie eviction' in 24 hours with a judge's agreement but supposedly they aren't meant to grant a quickie eviction except under exceptional circumstances.


I was always told it only fully applied if you'd posted the notice up.

The reason being that the notice specifically states that you're claiming ownership of the land (or at least the right to live on it), and it then being up to the courts, and not the police, to determine if your claim to ownership is valid.

In this case the landowners have been able to post up their own ownership notification first, meaning that it seems to be a relatively straightforward trespass situation, and the bailiffs are legally entitled to remove trespassers from the land, and the police are legally entitled to attend to ensure there's no breach of the peace or similar reasoning.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I dunno, it's kind of nice on the other side - less hassle


 
its wahy I have stayed out of it tbh.

I know doggy is on a wind up but .. well it doenst feel right.

mind you trolling of Ernesque proportions tbh.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

free spirit said:


> I was always told it only fully applied if you'd posted the notice up.
> 
> The reason being that the notice specifically states that you're claiming ownership of the land (or at least the right to live on it), and it then being up to the courts, and not the police, to determine if your claim to ownership is valid.
> 
> In this case the landowners have been able to post up their own ownership notification first, meaning that it seems to be a relatively straightforward trespass situation, and the bailiffs are legally entitled to remove trespassers from the land, and the police are legally entitled to attend to ensure there's no breach of the peace or similar reasoning.


It makes your case more clear, but there's no need to display a physical copy as ignorance of the law is no defence. The purpose of displaying it is to show that you aren't ignorant of the law either. AFAIK there was never any requirement to display it as unscrupulous landlords could tear it down, or in some cases send in the heavies to do an illegal eviction (having used it to find out that their property was definitely being squatted in the first place). At the end of the day Section 6 only ever applied so long as there was someone in residence at the time, and shouting the first few lines through the door were often enough.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 5, 2012)

Not had time to read all the thread so apologies if this has been said, but there's no need to for a land owner to to court as they can carry out 
a common law eviction using 'reasonable force'. There are plenty of bailiff firms touting their services to carry out these types of evictions.

The polices use of the CJA&PO 1994 eviction powers varies around the country.I don't think s61 has ever been used in Wales , for example, but I've seen Devon and Cornwall use it time and time again, including giving 48 hours to shift from a site that had been established for 6 years. The police do not need to go to court to use s61, s62 a - e and s77. The order must be made by the most senior police officer present at request of the landowner. The police can give any time they like for people to move by.

The new squatting law specifically excludes Gypsies and Travellers on land around buildings from evicted under its powers.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I've learnt to pick my battles.


No. All you've learnt by living your life, is that you've never HAD a battle picked with you. So it's ok to snigger in a kinda cool ironic way.

Cos it's all just a joke. Just trolling. Just the internet. It's not real. It don't mean anything.

Well it fucking means something to ME. Does that make me sad, Kidda. Make me not able to take a joke? Just a dirty junkie eh Kidda, it's what we all think after all. It's not you, or yours. Never was.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....leeds-traveller-arson-attack-centre-1-3320995



> AN investigation into an alleged hate-crime on a gypsy and traveller support centre is continuing.
> 
> The centre at Cross Green Lane, Leeds, will be closed for at least a month while repairs are undertaken.
> Fire caused “substantial” damage to the centre, which is used as a base for support, education and advice for travellers and gypsies in the Leeds area. It was also an information point for the public.


 
Hahaha. This shit is SO fucking funny.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> No. All you've learnt by living your life, is that you've never HAD a battle picked with you. So it's ok to snigger in a kinda cool ironic way.
> 
> Cos it's all just a joke. Just trolling. Just the internet. It's not real. It don't mean anything.
> 
> ...


 
You assume to know a lot about me when all your really doing is projecting. 

Maybe taking a step back would help.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda said:


> You assume to know a lot about me when all your really doing is projecting.
> 
> Maybe taking a step back would help.


I aint stepping back from you, you fucking middle class bitch. I'm in your fucking face.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> I aint stepping back from you, you fucking middle class bitch. I'm in your fucking face.


 
me middle class? 




and no, no your not in my face, your on a message board typing things.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> I aint stepping back from you, you fucking middle class bitch. I'm in your fucking face.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 5, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It makes your case more clear, but there's no need to display a physical copy as ignorance of the law is no defence. The purpose of displaying it is to show that you aren't ignorant of the law either. AFAIK there was never any requirement to display it as unscrupulous landlords could tear it down, or in some cases send in the heavies to do an illegal eviction (having used it to find out that their property was definitely being squatted in the first place). At the end of the day Section 6 only ever applied so long as there was someone in residence at the time, and shouting the first few lines through the door were often enough.


if you're able to shout the first few lines through the door, then you're claiming the rights given by the written document, so everything I said above would still apply.

Here though there's no chance of keeping them out while you shout at them, whereas posting the notices up as a legal notice means the bailiffs in the presence of the police ought to think twice about an eviction without a court order.

Obviously it's not 100% protection, but when combined with someone pointing it out to the police, and ensuring they knew that this would be an illegal eviction etc I'd expect it'd usually be enough to sow enough doubt in their minds to make them back off until they've checked out the legal position.

It's also a useful way of ensuring you can point to something that clearly outlines the legal position as you see it, which can be pretty hard to get across verbally when confronted by bailiffs and police.... as well as demonstrating that you know the law as you say.

anyway, I think we're both agreeing that posting up section 6 notices would have been a good idea aren't we?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

Kidda may be many things, but middle class she most certainly ain't.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Kidda may be many things, but middle class she most certainly ain't.


Fuck you too.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> Fuck you too.


 
Up till now you've been winning the argument. Don't lose it now.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Up till now you've been winning the argument. Don't lose it now.


I'm going to bed fwiw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> Christ, I sincerely fucking hope no-one nice decides to troll - for the sake of example - the down in the dumps thread, and then justify it afterwards by saying it was just for the lolz and no-one should get upset cos it's only the internet.


 
I think it's in the rules that nobbin' and sobbin' is off bounds. In fact, It's supposed to be only really the General forum where 'pissing about' is tolerated but there's obvious creep, given that most people browse using new posts so don't always know which forum they're posting in.


----------



## Edie (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually, just before I go to bed, let's take this full circle.

Cos this is who we're talking about. Real people. In real caravans. With children. About 20 meters from my bedroom. And that travellers organisation that got burnt down in Leeds last year, that's a real place too.







Shame on you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

There seems to be quite a bit of tag teaming going on with the Brummie lot. Look, your mate probably was joking, but he is accountable for his own words. If you feel he needs a life jacket throwing then perhaps explore what he's been saying instead of just defending it on the basis that he's a mate?


----------



## free spirit (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm trying to work out where that is. I sort of recognise it, but probably haven't been there since I was a kid going off mountain biking around the area.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh God.  Just had a look in the reported post alerts . This has to be the most reported thread so far this year. Dunno if any of the other mods have popped up on this thread, but I'm leaving this one till the cold light of day. It's quite late now and there's 14 pages to get through


----------



## Balbi (Sep 5, 2012)

Firky's poacher turned gamekeeper on these threads nowadays


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of tag teaming going on with the Brummie lot. Look, your mate probably was joking, but he is accountable for his own words. If you feel he needs a life jacket throwing then perhaps explore what he's been saying instead of just defending it on the basis that he's a mate?


I'm not defending anything (coz let's face it, there isn't exactly a lot to defend), I just find the whole thread amusingly inevitable.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of tag teaming going on with the Brummie lot. Look, your mate probably was joking, *but he is accountable for his own words*. If you feel he needs a life jacket throwing then perhaps explore what he's been saying instead of just defending it on the basis that he's a mate?


 
Exactly, i objected to the idea that anyone who called him a friend was a cunt and needed to have a word with him. 
Two of those friends were name checked and urban was called ''this hypocrite website''. 

I didn't at any point say what he wrote was right. He is, as you say, accountable for his own words and it is for him to explain them.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

Fair dos.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I think it's in the rules that nobbin' and sobbin' is off bounds. In fact, It's supposed to be only really the General forum where 'pissing about' is tolerated but there's obvious creep, given that most people browse using new posts so don't always know which forum they're posting in.


There's nothing about specific forums being "off bounds" in the FAQ. I agree that FAQ busting behaviour is generally more tolerated (or at least less likely to result in swathes of reported posts) in General, but as you say the forum isn't always apparent from Alerts, and new posters wouldn't know what's tolerated or not anyway.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Edie said:


> I aint stepping back from you, you fucking middle class bitch. I'm in your fucking face.


 
Did you move your head side to side as you said that?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Did you move your head side to side as you said that?


 
3 clicks in a Zee formation gurrrrlfriend!!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 5, 2012)

firky said:


> Did you move your head side to side as you said that?


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Heh, this thread is in UK P&P so will show up on search engine searches for the foreseeable.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh God. Just had a look in the reported post alerts . This has to be the most reported thread so far this year.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of tag teaming going on with the Brummie lot. Look, your mate probably was joking, but he is accountable for his own words. If you feel he needs a life jacket throwing then perhaps explore what he's been saying instead of just defending it on the basis that he's a mate?


 
Tbf, I don't actually know doggy at all, I just find the idea of kidda being middle class fucking hilarious.

Of course kidda doesn't agree with what doggy wrote (and nor do I for that matter), but she doesn't think he means it either.  Do I think it was the most appropriate troll?  No, I don't, but doggy is a grown man and no doubt capable of dealing with that himself.

I like Edie a lot, I may not agree with all her views but I think she contributes a lot to urban and fair play to her for going and asking if there was anything she could do, that was lovely of her.  But I think she's made herself look really quite silly by jumping on people who know doggy and making rash assumptions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> *There's nothing about specific forums being "off bounds" in the FAQ.* I agree that FAQ busting behaviour is generally more tolerated (or at least less likely to result in swathes of reported posts) in General, but as you say the forum isn't always apparent from Alerts, and new posters wouldn't know what's tolerated or not anyway.


 
In the FAQ, no. But in the forums themselves some of them do have threads regarding behaviour.

*Nobbin' & Sobbin'*



> Many people use the U75 boards to gain support in times of stress and difficulty. While we recognise this as one of the valuable aspects of the U75 community, we are not able to provide any kind of professional mental health service on the boards.
> 
> If you are suffering from depression, stress or other mental health problems, we advise that you discuss your concerns with your GP who may be able to refer you on for NHS counselling if appropriate.
> 
> ...


 
*Feedback*



> This forum is for serious debate concerning issues relating to the running and moderation of this board ONLY.
> 
> All serious questions relating to moderation/board admin/technical issues should be posted here.
> *
> ...


 
*Suburban*



> This is the U75 cosy corner. I will not tolerate spats, foul mouthed abuse and general aggressive behaviour. Whereas other forums on U75 tolerate 'robust debate' think of them as the spit & sawdust establishments, and this as Betty's Tea Room. I don't mind swearing here and there as long as it's more of a polite fart rather than gobbing at customers at other tables. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Oh, and no vegetarian baiting by carnivores and vice versa.
> ...


 
Although this sort of digresses as what has been said is covered by the FAQ. But this is in response to your comment regarding the down in the dumps thread.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Tbf, I don't actually know doggy at all, I just find the idea of kidda being middle class fucking hilarious.
> 
> Of course kidda doesn't agree with what doggy wrote (and nor do I for that matter), but she doesn't think he means it either. Do I think it was the most appropriate troll? No, I don't, but doggy is a grown man and no doubt capable of dealing with that himself.
> 
> I like Edie a lot, I may not agree with all her views but I think she contributes a lot to urban and fair play to her for going and asking if there was anything she could do, that was lovely of her. But I think she's made herself look really quite silly by jumping on people who know doggy and making rash assumptions.


 
You've responded to my mention of tag teaming by tag teaming!


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You've responded to my mention of tag teaming by tag teaming!


 
I aim to please.


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Although this sort of digresses as what has been said is covered by the FAQ. But this is in response to your comment regarding the down in the dumps thread.


 
My comment regarding the down in the dumps thread, _as an example._


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2012)

cesare said:


> My comment regarding the down in the dumps thread, _as an example._


 
Well yeah, it does happen sometimes where serious threads appear in general for whatever reason and they get torn to shreds / ripped the piss out of because it's in general. Don't really know the answer to that one. Perhaps don't walk into a pub and ask for advice about your broken ankle? As for this thread, it's in UK politics which is as bad as it gets. Although I'm sure in the bygone age folk would have been shouted down from making non political posts. Certainly for trolling so it still functions well that way.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 5, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This thread is proper urbans.


 
It's got the lot; veneration of a persecuted minority to burnish liberal credentials, exhumation of years past grievances, invocation of real life relationships, accusations of trolling and various other sundry abuse.


----------



## Firky (Sep 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well yeah, it does happen sometimes where serious threads appear in general for whatever reason and they get torn to shreds / ripped the piss out of because it's in general. Don't really know the answer to that one. Perhaps don't walk into a pub and ask for advice about your broken ankle? As for this thread, it's in UK politics which is as bad as it gets. Although I'm sure in the bygone age folk would have been shouted down from making non political posts. Certainly for trolling so it still functions well that way.


 

Have you noticed more and more threads are being moved to these open forums. It's as if they're being shifted here so they appear in google and attract more members on a forum that has had it's peak day. It's what I'd do to attract more posters and sustain the boards.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Have you noticed more and more threads are being moved to these open forums. It's as if they're being shifted here so they appear in google and attract more members on a forum that has had it's peak day. It's what I'd do to attract more posters and sustain the boards.


 
I'm on commission.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Ignoring all the shit, I just want to say well done Edie for helping out. I've criticised you in the past but you've taken action where plenty wouldn't.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Of course kidda doesn't agree with what doggy wrote (and nor do I for that matter), but she doesn't think he means it either.  Do I think it was the most appropriate troll?  No, I don't, but doggy is a grown man and no doubt capable of dealing with that himself.


 Can someone explain? What's all this get-out clause about it being "only a troll"? How much protection does it offer? If someone wrote that they were happy to see black people lynched, is that ok, because it's only a troll? If someone wrote that they thought all Jews deserved to be persecuted, as they'd met some Jews who were antisocial. Is that acceptable?

What is this trolling, that makes it ok to jokingly act in a disgusting way, in people's faces, and mock pain and hurt?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Can someone explain? What's all this get-out clause about it being "only a troll"? How much protection does it offer? If someone wrote that they were happy to see black people lynched, is that ok, because it's only a troll? If someone wrote that they thought all Jews deserved to be persecuted, as they'd met some Jews who were antisocial. Is that acceptable?
> 
> What is this trolling, that makes it ok to jokingly act in a disgusting way, in people's faces, and mock pain and hurt?


 
I don't believe I said that it was 'only a troll'.  I believe I said I didn't think it was an appropriate troll.  Surely by stating I thought it was an inappropriate troll, it makes it quite obvious that I don't think the content of the posts doggy made were acceptable.  

Please don't put words into my mouth.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I don't believe I said that it was 'only a troll'.  I believe I said I didn't think it was an appropriate troll.  Surely by stating I thought it was an inappropriate troll, it makes it quite obvious that I don't think the content of the posts doggy made were acceptable.
> 
> Please don't put words into my mouth.


 You're still saying that he doesn't believe the shit she's saying, so there's no need for people who like him to pull him up on it. Well spouting vile hateful shite is still shitty, even if you're "just on a troll".


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

There's a lot of 'fuck it, they're only pikeys' going on in this thread imo. If he'd suggested lynching blacks, gassing jews or euthanizing the disabled in a similarly graphic way he'd have been out on his arse by now.

And he's got plenty of form on travellers.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> You're still saying that he doesn't believe the shit she's saying, so there's no need for people who like him to pull him up on it. Well spouting vile hateful shite is still shitty, even if you're "just on a troll".


 
If those who know him don't want to pull him up on it, surely that is their choice.  You also assume that they haven't spoken to him; how do you know they haven't?


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> If those who know him don't want to pull him up on it, surely that is their choice.  You also assume that they haven't spoken to him; how do you know they haven't?



Because it's inconceivable that they're furious with him in private whilst shrugging it off in public.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> If those who know him don't want to pull him up on it, surely that is their choice.


 If this community, or part of it, is prepared to tolerate people being "ironically" hateful, then that's a problem for all of us. We exist here as a collective, having a discussion. I do hope that people are telling LD that he's being a shithead. But people are also excusing him by saying that "he doesn't really believe this."


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Because it's inconceivable that they're furious with him in private whilst shrugging it off in public.


 
Where have they shrugged it off?  Two people explained their position to you and your response was 'fair dos'.  So presumably you accepted their view point.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Where have they shrugged it off?  Two people explained their position to you and your response was 'fair dos'.  So presumably you accepted their view point.



I don't accept any view that blowing up travellers caravans or wishing addicts top themselves be allowed to pass as humour. You don't believe he actually holds those views but if that is the case it begs the question, how come he has a whole back story explaining why he hates certain types of people so much? Or is that made up too?


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I don't accept any view that blowing up travellers caravans or wishing addicts top themselves be allowed to pass as humour. You don't believe he actually holds those views but if that is the case it begs the question, how come he has a whole back story explaining why he hates certain types of people so much? Or is that made up too?


Whether he "really" has these views is a bit irrelevant. It's like the hunt to find out of someone's "really" a racist. What matters is how the act, and what they say. And LD is happy to spout stuff that's just as bad as racism, and just as offensive and hurtful.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Because it's inconceivable that they're furious with him in private whilst shrugging it off in public.


Stuff he's posted = not funny
The entirely predictable hysterical reaction to it = funny


Not that hard to grasp.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stuff he's posted = not funny
> The entirely predictable hysterical reaction to it = funny
> 
> 
> Not that hard to grasp.



At what point of the "hysteria" did you start to find it amusing?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> At what point of the "hysteria" did you start to find it amusing?


About half a second after his first post on the thread. You could pretty much write the next 10 pages without having to read it.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Tbf, I don't actually know doggy at all, I just find the idea of kidda being middle class fucking hilarious.
> 
> Of course kidda doesn't agree with what doggy wrote (and nor do I for that matter), but she doesn't think he means it either. Do I think it was the most appropriate troll? No, I don't, but doggy is a grown man and no doubt capable of dealing with that himself.
> 
> I like Edie a lot, I may not agree with all her views but I think she contributes a lot to urban and fair play to her for going and asking if there was anything she could do, that was lovely of her. But I think she's made herself look really quite silly by jumping on people who know doggy and making rash assumptions.


I don't give a flying fuck if you think I'm 'silly'. You don't know fuck all sweetheart. I've spent ten years on here listening to his shite about travellers and junkies. You think he don't mean it about how he views junkies? Don't give me that shit. He means it alright, and he feels justified in it, cos he's had to put up with anti-social behaviour and all the crap that goes on with living on an estate with a smack problem.

Well so have I. But you know what? I still don't think it's alright to wish them dead with a syringe in their arm. And the reason I don't cos it they are fucking people. They aint just scum, with no family, no history, no story.

This was my mate Ant. He died. Putting from smack HIMSELF into his own arm, yer no one done that for him did they. He was 21. HIV+.






This was my mate Sammi. She died. Smack overdose. Sleeping rough at the bottom of flats. Probably like the ones longdog lives in. She was 19.





This was my mate Jay. Here he was selling the issue in Euston. Dead now. It's ok to laugh though.





And just another fucking junkie.





But I'm not dead yet. I'm here to tell you that I take OFFENCE at people thinking it's alright to laugh and joke about fuckin junkie scum lying about with syringes in their arms, Darwinism in action, steam roller them in their bags. Cos yer, it's just my mate making jokes. Lolol. Cunt.

I've got your fucking measure. All of you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stuff he's posted = not funny
> The entirely predictable hysterical reaction to it = funny
> 
> Not that hard to grasp



so it's ok now for me to engage in a bit of gay bashing so we can all have a hearty chortle at the 'hysterical' reactions?


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stuff he's posted = not funny
> The entirely predictable hysterical reaction to it = funny
> 
> 
> Not that hard to grasp.


"This punch wasn't funny, but the bruise was hilarious"


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> About half a second after his first post on the thread. You could pretty much write the next 10 pages without having to read it.



Oh, right. Quimcunx "hysterically" telling Longdog to"oh fuck off" a couple of minutes after he posted the burning caravan image. Gotcha.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> You're still saying that he doesn't believe the shit she's saying, so there's no need for people who like him to pull him up on it. Well spouting vile hateful shite is still shitty, even if you're "just on a troll".


 


fractionMan said:


> There's a lot of 'fuck it, they're only pikeys' going on in this thread imo. If he'd suggested lynching blacks, gassing jews or euthanizing the disabled in a similarly graphic way he'd have been out on his arse by now.
> 
> And he's got plenty of form on travellers.


 
Exactly. The choice of target is telling. If it was simply a case of writing whatever you believe will be offensive then why not attack other races. Immigrants stealing our jobs. Self harmers. Anorexics, not my problem if they are daft enough to stop eating. You could mock suicide victims, or people who stay in abusive relationships, or disabled people. Anything you like if you are purely typing in things you don't believe to try and annoy people.

The choice of target is important, because it shows what is seen as fair game for 'i was only trolling' style attacks. For the guy posting this stuff, travellers and drug addicts are fair game wheras presumably a lot of other targets aren't. And if you make attacks on travellers, drug addicts & chavs your whole trolling schtick for 10 years of shenanigans on a forum, while ommitting other targets, imo that in itself is telling about your underlying attitudes towards certain groups. 'Trolling' is a convenient getout for acting like a cunt. This isn't some random site he has infiltrated for a wind-up, it is a community he is a member of and knows the life histories of other regular posters, many of whom these diatribes are directed at. That also in itself is a cuntish thing to do. 'Trolling', or not.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to wear a SS uniform and visit a synagogue on Saturday. The reaction will be hysterical.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Stuff he's posted = not funny
> The entirely predictable hysterical reaction to it = funny


yeah, it's funny upsetting people innit. those predictable, hysterical idiots.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I don't accept any view that blowing up travellers caravans or wishing addicts top themselves be allowed to pass as humour. You don't believe he actually holds those views but if that is the case it begs the question, how come he has a whole back story explaining why he hates certain types of people so much? Or is that made up too?


 
Given some of doggy's threads where he's e-mailed spammers back, it seems he's pretty good at creating a back story.

I've already said I think what he did was inappropriate.  I don't think other people have said what he did was appropriate; either you accept their views or you don't.  You'll have to take that up with them, I don't know him and I'm not going to speak for others.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> yeah, it's funny upsetting people innit. those predictable, hysterical idiots.


I'm going to go down to the homeless shelter tonight and tell them they're all losers. I know you'll think it's not "appropriate", but it's going to be hysterical!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

free spirit said:


> Here though there's no chance of keeping them out while you shout at them, whereas posting the notices up as a legal notice means the bailiffs in the presence of the police ought to think twice about an eviction without a court order.


No, you have to keep them out by securing the property - they aren't allowed to break the doors down/remove your own locks (except now under the new law related to residences).


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> You think it don't mean it about how he views junkies? Don't give me that shit. He means it alright, and he feels justified in it, cos he's had to put up with anti-social behaviour and all the crap that goes on with living on an estate with a smack problem.


 
Another thing I meant to mention.  The bile towards drug addicts definitely isn't some poe's law style trolling, because it has come through on serious threads when he has discussed having problems with addicts in his area.  Same about the chavs come to think of it.  Clearly these 'trolls' are rooted in genuinely held attitudes, so why should we believe the travellers stuff isn't?  Just because you know it will cause a reaction doesn't mean that's your only reason for posting it.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Another thing I meant to mention.  The bile towards drug addicts definitely isn't some poe's law style trolling, because it has come through on serious threads when he has discussed having problems with addicts in his area.  Same about the chavs come to think of it.  Clearly these 'trolls' are rooted in genuinely held attitudes, so why should we believe the travellers stuff isn't?  Just because you know it will cause a reaction doesn't mean that's your only reason for posting it.


And also his trolling this thread also obscured advice to the travellers themselves. So there's real-world consequences. Why would someone who actually respects people's right to not be evicted by bailiffs do that?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> _Oh, and no vegetarian baiting by carnivores and vice versa._


Is that new?

TBF I sometimes post stuff with no content.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I don't give a flying fuck if you think I'm 'silly'. You don't know fuck all sweetheart. I've spent ten years on here listening to his shite about travellers and junkies. You think it don't mean it about how he views junkies? Don't give me that shit. He means it alright, and he feels justified in it, cos he's had to put up with anti-social behaviour and all the crap that goes on with living on an estate with a smack problem.
> 
> Well so have I. But you know what? I still don't think it's alright to wish them dead with a syringe in their arm. And the reason I don't cos it they are fucking people. They aint just scum, with no family, no history, no story.
> 
> ...


 
He isn't my mate, I've already said I don't know him.  I've also said several times now I don't think what he did was at all appropriate.  I have never thought drug addicts or travellers are scum; I would have thought my previous posts on this forum would have made that abundantly clear.  You're the only one posting 'lololol' here, not me. 

Those who know him have already made it abundantly clear they don't think what he did was appropriate.  Perhaps if you told them the response you expect from them, this would all be much clearer.  Because at the moment it seems that you want them to wear sack cloth and ashes because somebody they know did something inappropriate.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> Is that new?
> 
> TBF I sometimes post stuff with no content.



It was following countless tedious threads on the matter iirc.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> And also his trolling this thread also obscured advice to the travellers themselves. So there's real-world consequences. Why would someone who actually respects people's right to not be evicted by bailiffs do that?


 
And why should the personal gratification he might get from trolling outweigh these potential consequences?  Even disregarding the content of the trolling, actually choosing to troll it in the first place is a still shit.  It's selfish and childish.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> He isn't my mate, I've already said I don't know him. I've also said several times now I don't think what he did was at all appropriate. I have never thought drug addicts or travellers are scum; I would have thought my previous posts on this forum would have made that abundantly clear. You're the only one posting 'lololol' here, not me.
> 
> Those who know him have already made it abundantly clear they don't think what he did was appropriate. Perhaps if you told them the response you expect from them, this would all be much clearer. Because at the moment it seems that you want them to wear sack cloth and ashes because somebody they know did something inappropriate.


I brought them into this so they could deliver the message, IN PERSON, about what a cunt he is. So that he understands that saying this shit is vile, and that people can't and wont just take it as a joke.

The fact your partner found it appropriate to continue taking the piss with snide comments and smilies says a lot about her. The fact that others of your mates like bees, find the whole thing funny says a lot about them. And you, you just don't know fuck all.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Ah... I wondered how long it would take for the 'You're a waythist' card to be played.
> 
> What have I written that's even close to being racist?
> 
> I'm not aware of there being any scientifically proven phenotype which predisposes people to live in flamable but very mobile homes or drive Ford Transits.


 
Ignorant bigot, violent fantasist, moral coward, liar, wind up merchant, bullshitter, hard of thinking, but not a racist...well done.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I brought them into this so they could deliver the message, IN PERSON, about what a cunt he is. So that he understands that saying this shit is vile, and that people can't and wont just take it as a joke.
> 
> The fact your partner found it appropriate to continue taking the piss with snide comments and smilies says a lot about her. The fact that others of your mates like bees, find the whole thing funny says a lot about them. And you, you just don't know fuck all.


It's like that Uni Lad thing about rape that everyone jumped on. Just because the person says they are writing it in jest doesn't make it funny or ok...they still thought those thoughts to write them.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Ignorant bigot, violent fantasist, moral coward, liar, wind up merchant but not a racist...well done.
> 
> Louis MacNeice


Bigot. That's the word I was looking for!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> About half a second after his first post on the thread. You could pretty much write the next 10 pages without having to read it.


 
Inciting racial hatred.  ho ho ho.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah, well done longdog, everone thinks your a fucking cunt. Mission acomplished 

It's such japes


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Trolling is one of the most self-indulgent activities someone can do online, it is completely thatcherite. As long as _I_ am enjoying myself...

If this thread has convinced of anything, it is that longdog is a raging tory.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I brought them into this so they could deliver the message, IN PERSON, about what a cunt he is. So that he understands that saying this shit is vile, and that people can't and wont just take it as a joke.
> 
> The fact your partner found it appropriate to continue taking the piss with snide comments and smilies says a lot about her. The fact that others of your mates like bees, find the whole thing funny says a lot about them. And you, you just don't know fuck all.


 
I have better things to do than travel half the country to go tell someone that you think they are a cunt. 

Do it yourself.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> And also his trolling this thread also obscured advice to the travellers themselves. So there's real-world consequences.


 
Jesus, get a grip. It's not like this place is the only place you can get advice on the whole internet.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I have better things to do than travel half the country to go tell someone that you think they are a cunt.
> 
> Do it yourself.


PM me his number and it'd be a pleasure.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

16 pages 
I'm losing the will to live.
I might just bin this thread in a sort of avoiding to have to deal with it.
So far I've picked up two things...legit thread asking for advice and longdog doing his Lewes Bonfire Society troll.
*sigh*


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> Jesus, get a grip. It's not like this place is the only place you can get advice on the whole internet.


It's a place where someone was getting advice; it's a relevant point in looking at LD's intentions.

No need to pat me on the head and tell me to get a grip. That's just insulting.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> 16 pages
> I'm losing the will to live.
> I might just bin this thread in a sort of avoiding to have to deal with it.
> So far I've picked up two things...legit thread asking for advice and longdog doing his Lewes Bonfire Society troll.
> *sigh*


Are you another one who thinks its "just doggy trolling"? Binning the thread would be the equivalent of sweeping this under the carpet. The thread was good; a bigot ruined it. Why should we tolerate a bigot?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't got past the first page yet.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Any advice needed threads are fair game now then  Cos we're not the only place on the Internet


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Mrs M, I can understand the big *sigh* and the not wanting to deal with it, but just binning it and ignoring it won't help. LDs actions have consiquences, and it's about time he learnt that.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I haven't got past the first page yet.


Make a cuppa, you'll need it.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I haven't got past the first page yet.


You don't need to read the whole thread, imo. People  have reported posts, they've reported a poster's behaviour. Literally no one has said it's ok to cheer on an eviction of vulnerable families.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

Make a cuppa, pour it away, pour 1 very large Brandy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Bang on. The people on this site that count this cunt as a mate should be fucking ashamed of themselves. I don't think trolls are no better than people that spout offensive shit when they are pissed. It's all down there, all that fucking hate and self righteous superiority, just itching to be said eh longdog. As a "joke". Coward.
> 
> fwiw the travellers are leaving tomorrow, _as they originally planned_. Us locals have found out that a housing development has been planned on land that was originally sold by the cricket club with the agreement that it would be used to provide a place for sport for local kids. And I think the police and bailiffs and the company involved are fucking scum for trying to intimidate women and children off a peaceful site when their menfolk were away.


 
Might be worth checking your local authority's website, and looking in the planning section to see if they (Gladedale) have been granted permission to build. If they haven't you can cost them money by making principled objections.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

It seems to me that you're all saying that he's been doing this for years.  That he's always expressed these views. 

If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding.  

Surely if you're not going to change his mind after 10 years, there's little point in posting 15 pages of stuff that essentially boils down to 'fuck off and stop being a dick'.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> PM me his number and it'd be a pleasure.


 
Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Let me get this straight, if you don't have carpet in your house your a scruffy, prideless, trampy, unhouseproud bastard?


 
That's a good description of me, and we're fully-carpeted here!


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It seems to me that you're all saying that he's been doing this for years.  That he's always expressed these views.
> 
> If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding.


 Or, alternatively, we the community could decide to defend ourselves from bigots, and confront and/or ban him.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


 
Burn down his house, same result.

How about you just step the fuck away from the keyboard, eh? Your sniping isn't exactly doing either of you any favours.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> My halo's shiny coz I _polish_ it. Every day.


 
That's not a halo, it's your helmet, old son.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It seems to me that you're all saying that he's been doing this for years.  That he's always expressed these views.
> 
> If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding.
> 
> Surely if you're not going to change his mind after 10 years, there's little point in posting 15 pages of stuff that essentially boils down to 'fuck off and stop being a dick'.



I think one of the things we should be asking ourselves is why Rorymac got banned (see bin) and whether or not this thread is similar - and if not, why not.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It seems to me that you're all saying that he's been doing this for years. That he's always expressed these views.
> 
> If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding.
> 
> Surely if you're not going to change his mind after 10 years, there's little point in posting 15 pages of stuff that essentially boils down to 'fuck off and stop being a dick'.


I don't ignore hateful bigotry. Just like I don't ignore families being evicted across the road. You and your mates DO ignore it. *shrugs* there's the difference kidda.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding


 
Then it comes back to, should we just ignore it if he was making racist comments or other forms of bigotry?  Or should these things be challenged.  I think the criticism should be on the person making the comments, not the people who are challenging them.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Burn down his house, same result.
> 
> How about you just step the fuck away from the keyboard, eh?


 
No, that is not the same at all.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> 16 pages
> I'm losing the will to live.
> I might just bin this thread in a sort of avoiding to have to deal with it.
> So far I've picked up two things...legit thread asking for advice and *longdog doing his Lewes Bonfire Society troll.*
> *sigh*


 
But it's such a funny troll, eh? My personal favourite was the part about running over drug addicts with a steamroller, closely followed by the one about burning people out of their homes. I mean the posts weren't funny but the reaction and offence from people who were members of the "species" (the dehumanisation was pretty funny too I thought) was just hilarious.

I've never before reported a post or asked for anyone to be banned on here or anywhere else. But it's a disgrace that this bigoted, selfish cunt is allowed to do this with apparently no consequences. Shows what you can get away with if you can provoke a "hilarious" reaction I guess.

E2A: Sorry, just seen your comment that you haven't read the thread yet. I hope it isn't just a binning. Deserves more than that IMO.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It seems to me that you're all saying that he's been doing this for years. That he's always expressed these views.
> 
> If that's the case, why not decide to just ignore any posts he makes on threads about travellers / or whatever else he does this on so that good threads asking for genuine advice aren't derailed by troll feeding.
> 
> Surely if you're not going to change his mind after 10 years, there's little point in posting 15 pages of stuff that essentially boils down to 'fuck off and stop being a dick'.


Racist people come here and post racist shit, they get banned. Homophobes come here and post homophibic shit, and get banned. LD gets free range to hate on who ever he likes, cos he's just having fun really. That excuse doesn't wash. Yes he's been here longer than most, and has form for being a windup merchant, but that doesn't excuse his behaviour.

Now, IIRC, LD is bipolar. I may be wrong. If he is, I wonder how he'd feel if what he said about Junkies, was said about people with mental health issues. They just need to sort their heads out, they just invent conditions to excuse the fact that they fail so very hard at life. They all need to be euthanised and it's all their own fault, it's their minds that they can't handle, after all.

I wonder if he'd find it so hillarious then.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> I think one of the things we should be asking ourselves is why Rorymac got banned (see bin) and whether or not this thread is similar - and if not, why not.


 
Of course there was the london_calling shitstorm too after a racist comment.  He didn't get away with it, why should others?


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


Are you this patronising in real life, or is it that you just feel uncomfortable actually having to engage with what's been said on this thread?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


 
Thing is, Edie started this thread, why should she have to turn her computer off because somebody wanted to act the cunt?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Of course there was the london_calling shitstorm too after a racist comment.  He didn't get away with it, why should others?



London_calling did get away with it.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> London_calling did get away with it.


 
Well, at first.  Eventually it got challenged.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Are you this patronising in real life, or is it that you just feel uncomfortable actually having to engage with what's been said on this thread?


 
I just resent the fact you think name checking his friends is acceptable because you are having an argument with him on a message board. As if it's our job to swoop in and monitor everything he types.

If you don't feed the trolls they won't upset you.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


 
Fuck off.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I just resent the fact you think name checking his friends is acceptable because you are having an argument with him on a message board. As if it's our job to swoop in and monitor everything he types.
> 
> If you don't feed the trolls they won't upset you.


That's right innit. Don't get involved, cos it might turn out badly for you. What kind of *cowards* attitude is that. No respect for you whatsoever.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I just resent the fact you think name checking his friends is acceptable because you are having an argument with him on a message board. As if it's our job to swoop in and monitor everything he types.
> 
> If you don't feed the trolls they won't upset you.


 
Well personally I'd be a bit more discriminating (see what I did there?) when choosing my friends. Cos he's a worthless bigoted tosser with all the humanity of a diseased rat's cock.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well personally I'd be a bit more discriminating (see what I did there?) when choosing my friends. Cos he's a worthless bigoted tosser with all the humanity of a diseased rat's cock.


 
Your getting his internet troll confused with the real life person. 

I know the real life person.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Saying that though, Bernard Manning gets a bad press - In a similar manner to how Benny Hill's career underwent a critical reappraisal, so too should Bernard Manning's.


 
I've just critically-reappraised Bernard Manning's career in three words - "unfunny lardy cunt".
I suspect that Bernard Manning's role in the universe was to make Stan Boardman look like he was halfway funny.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

There's an awful lot of people getting very upset about things they _think_ I've said rather than what I _actually_ said.



fractionMan said:


> Inciting racial hatred. ho ho ho.


 
I've said absolutely nothing that comes close to what could reasonably be described as racist. You're just putting words in to my mouth so you have an excuse to attack me for disagreeing with you / winding you up to a self-righteous and incandescent fury. The nearest (that is to say not even close) I've come to 'racism' is to dispute the 'fact' that Irish travellers are a racial group and I stand by that. Whether you think Irish travellers are a racial group is neither here nor there, my disputing the idea is not racism or anywhere near it. You can argue the point with me and you never know you might change my mind but attacking it, or anything else I've said on this thread as racist is just plain idiotic.

Most, if not all of the things I've said on this thread have been very carefully worded. If you want to jump up and down and get hysterical over things that I've not said then feel free. That's what's turned a 10 post thread in to a 300+ post thread of pompous indignation.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2012)

Its the same person.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I just resent the fact you think name checking his friends is acceptable because you are having an argument with him on a message board. As if it's our job to swoop in and monitor everything he types.
> 
> If you don't feed the trolls they won't upset you.


 
Yeah, I'm sure he would have just skipped over a picture of a zombie on his dead dad thread.  Wouldn't have upset him at all.  It's just the internet.  They're not real people.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> That's right innit. Don't get involved, cos it might turn out badly for you. What kind of *cowards* attitude is that. No respect for you whatsoever.


 
It's courtesy to let someone choose if they want to get involved or not, you don't seem to think people have that right.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> There's an awful lot of people getting very upset about things they _think_ I've said rather than what I _actually_ said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How about you just shut the fuck up and fuck off gracefully?  You're not wanted.


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> I just resent the fact you think name checking his friends is acceptable because you are having an argument with him on a message board.


 It's not really an "argument". LD is dishing out bigoted abuse. An argument sounds like a difference of opinion. And the fact that LD feels secure in dishing out this kind of abuse is probably linked to the way that he's tolerated here. I don't want to have a go at you, kidda, we've met in real life and I like you. But I think we need to make a stand against bigotry. It's everyone's business.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Your getting his internet troll confused with the real life person.
> 
> I know the real life person.


 
And a real life person who thinks "trolls" like this are funny and ok is all the things I've described above. Of course he's not such a twat in real life - he's a coward. No keyboard to hide behind so he'd get the kicking he so richly deserves.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> It's courtesy to let someone choose if they want to get involved or not, you don't seem to think people have that right.


Who the fuck are you to talk about courtesy and rights?


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> "unfunny lardy cunt".


 
As a man struggling with weight gain due to medication I find that extremely unfunny and offensive and your use of the word 'cunt' as an insult displays your barely concealed misogyny.

See how easy it is?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> There's an awful lot of people getting very upset about things they _think_ I've said rather than what I _actually_ said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck off and die you pointless waste of oxygen.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> And a real life person who thinks "trolls" like this are funny and ok is all the things I've described above. Of course he's not such a twat in real life - he's a coward. No keyboard to hide behind so he'd get the kicking he so richly deserves.


This.

Your not wanted here longdog, so fuck off.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> There's an awful lot of people getting very upset about things they _think_ I've said rather than what I _actually_ said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wriggle wrigge wriggle. Little worm.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Most, if not all of the things I've said on this thread have been very carefully worded. If you want to jump up and down and get hysterical over things that I've not said then feel free. That's what's turned a 10 post thread in to a 300+ post thread of pompous indignation.



London_Calling very carefully worded what he said too. Didn't do him much good though, when people thought about it.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> As a man struggling with weight gain due to medication I find that extremely unfunny and offensive and your use of the word 'cunt' as an insult displays your barely concealed misogyny.
> 
> See how easy it is?


I hope you die.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Who the fuck are you to talk about courtesy and rights?


 
Who are you?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Who are you?


 
Just another ex-junkie who deserved to die, same as me.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> It's not really an "argument". LD is dishing out bigoted abuse. An argument sounds like a difference of opinion. And the fact that LD feels secure in dishing out this kind of abuse is probably linked to the way that he's tolerated here. I don't want to have a go at you, kidda, we've met in real life and I like you. But I think we need to make a stand against bigotry. It's everyone's business.


I'm not going to go into details but in this thread he has suggested that I already should have been burned out, bulldozed in my sleep or died with a needle in my arm. Also that many people I know who have died deserved it - presumably not just including people I know who died due to drugs and homelessness, but the several people I know who were burned out of their homes by vigies - including one person who took over a week to die in agony in the local burns unit.

Fortunately my make up is such that I don't get all that upset (heard it too many times), but tbf if someone invented a way to deliver a swift head butt over the internet I would be more than interested.


----------



## Geri (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> Any advice needed threads are fair game now then  Cos we're not the only place on the Internet


 
I'm not saying it isn't bad form. However, I do think it is over the top to claim that it is likely to have real life consquences. If someone asks for advice and then the thread is pissed around on, they will just go elsewhere if they think it is important.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he would have just skipped over a picture of a zombie on his dead dad thread. Wouldn't have upset him at all. It's just the internet. They're not real people.


 
Was there a dead dad thread? There's a thread about his will but no wailing and gnashing of teeth at his demise.

And no, a picture of a zombie wouldn't have upset me in the slightest.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> There's an awful lot of people getting very upset about things they _think_ I've said rather than what I _actually_ said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Already been covered.



Louis MacNeice said:


> Ignorant bigot, violent fantasist, moral coward, liar, wind up merchant, bullshitter, but not a racist...well done.
> 
> Louis MacNeice


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm not saying it isn't bad form. However, I do think it is over the top to claim that it is likely to have real life consquences. If someone asks for advice and then the thread is pissed around on, they will just go elsewhere if they think it is important.


 so that's ok then! what a crap argument


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> How about you just shut the fuck up and fuck off gracefully? You're not wanted.


 
Temper temper.

So I'm not allowed to point out a few basic facts without being told to fuck off?

Who died and appointed you god-of-the-boards?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm not saying it isn't bad form. However, I do think it is over the top to claim that it is likely to have real life consquences. If someone asks for advice and then the thread is pissed around on, they will just go elsewhere if they think it is important.


Yeah I take your point if it had been any old theoretical travellers thread, but these families were in the process of being evicted so there was a concurrent real life issue going on. Why should Edie have needed to go and source info elsewhere, when she's here already?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

He's not stopping either.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> He's not stopping either.



He doesn't really have any alternative that would be acceptable to him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> There's a lot of 'fuck it, they're only pikeys' going on in this thread imo. If he'd suggested lynching blacks, gassing jews or* euthanizing the disabled* in a similarly graphic way he'd have been out on his arse by now.


 
As well as setting himself up to be murdered by the state, mind.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Temper temper.
> 
> So I'm not allowed to point out a few basic facts without being told to fuck off?
> 
> Who died and appointed you god-of-the-boards?


 
No, you're not allowed to act like a sad, lonely, piss soaked bigoted wanker without being told to fuck off. Now fuck off.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> So I'm not allowed to point out a few basic facts without being told to fuck off?


basic facts like, you think Travellers are scum, you think Juinkies are scum and you think they deserve to die?

What other "facts" have you pointed out? (other than the fact that you're a cunt, which you didn't point out, it just came through as a bright beacon in your posts)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2012)

So how's this thread doing then?

Jolly good, well done.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Temper temper.
> 
> So I'm not allowed to point out a few basic facts without being told to fuck off?
> 
> Who died and appointed you god-of-the-boards?


This is urban - it's not facts unless you back it up in triplicate with peer reviewed journals.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> Or, alternatively, we the community could decide to defend ourselves from bigots, and confront and/or ban him.


 
But you're telling me you've been confronting him for years; it doesn't seem to be working. 

Also, look at what it's now turned into; he's fucked off and people who know him are being slanged because they dared to not tell him off in the way others have wanted them to.  

Looks to me like a classic troll thread; wind everybody up, seriously piss people off then swan away to lol as people row for pages on end.  Why are people even bothering to give him the satisfaction?   We're at 15 pages now and we've all established that what he did was fucking ridiculous and I think it's also quite clear that the response has been to tell him to do one.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

xes said:


> basic facts like, you think Travellers are scum


 
Got a quote that substantiates that?

No... Thought not.

You're doing exactly what I said. You're getting all arsey over something I've not said but what you want to _believe_ I've said. Admitting I never said what you wrongly believe I said would involve you admitting you've not actually read what I've written and you're behaving in a totally irrational and reactionary fashion.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope the horrible cunt gets a permaban.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Got a quote that substantiates that?
> 
> No... Thought not.
> 
> You're doing exactly what I said. You're getting all arsey over something I've not said but what you want to _believe_ I've said. Admitting I never said what you wrongly believe I said would involve you admitting you've not actually read what I've written and you're behaving in a totally irrational and reactionary fashion.


 
Fuck off and die you sad wanker.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> As well as setting himself up to be murdered by the state, mind.


 
Nope. You're going to have to explain that one to me.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Fuck off and die you sad wanker.


 
So why shouldn't you get a permaban for saying things like this? 

double standards much?


----------



## Mungy (Sep 6, 2012)

i skipped to the end after 9 pages. what happened to the travellers?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> So why shouldn't you get a permaban for saying things like this?
> 
> double standards much?


 
Nope, I hope the cunt dies because of his actions, because of the way he treats people. He hopes innocent people die because they belong to groups in which some people have behaved in ways he doesn't like.

I'm vindictive. He's a bigot. There's yer difference.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> what he did was fucking ridiculous


 
It wasn't 'fucking ridiculous'. It was fucking hateful, prejudiced and bigoted. It's not just lolz on the internet, it's about real people.

He's unrepentantly shat on his own doorstep, on a community he's relied on for help in the past. He can fuck off and spread his lolsome brand of hate elsewhere.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Turn off the computer and the nasty man goes away.


 
But then wouldn't we be denying longdog the validation he's so obviously seeking when he posts up such 6th-form provocations?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Well personally I'd be a bit more discriminating (see what I did there?) when choosing my friends. Cos he's a worthless bigoted tosser with all the humanity of a diseased rat's cock.


 
The term "rat cock" has been copyrighted by Termite Man.  You now owe him a fiver.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> The term "rat cock" has been copyrighted by Termite Man.  You now owe him a fiver.


 
In that case so does Viz


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> It wasn't 'fucking ridiculous'. It was fucking hateful, prejudiced and bigoted. It's not just lolz on the internet, it's about real people.
> 
> He's unrepentantly shat on his own doorstep, on a community he's relied on for help in the past. He can fuck off and spread his lolsome brand of hate elsewhere.


This purenarcotic, kidda, bees. All of you cowards.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> But you're telling me you've been confronting him for years; it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Also, look at what it's now turned into; he's fucked off and people who know him are being slanged because they dared to not tell him off in the way others have wanted them to.
> 
> Looks to me like a classic troll thread; wind everybody up, seriously piss people off then swan away to lol as people row for pages on end. Why are people even bothering to give him the satisfaction? We're at 15 pages now and we've all established that what he did was fucking ridiculous and I think it's also quite clear that the response has been to tell him to do one.


 

This must be some strange definition of the expression 'swan away' I'm not familiar with. Even I need to sleep now and again.

The idea that my mates deserve to be 'slanged' for not  for not telling me off 'in the way others have wanted them too' is masterful. What do you think I am? A naughty schoolboy or something?

If my mates want to slag me off or phone me up and 'tell me off' that's up to them and you don't have any say in the matter because it's none of your damn business. They are all grown ups capable of making their own choices without your lecturing them on what they absolutely must do or risk incurring the wrath of a load of people they've never met and never will meet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> As a man struggling with weight gain due to medication I find that extremely unfunny and offensive and your use of the word 'cunt' as an insult displays your barely concealed misogyny.
> 
> See how easy it is?


 
It's so *very* easy that anyone with a bit of dignity wouldn't bother, would they?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> This purenarcotic, kidda, bees. All of you cowards.


 
Oh get a grip.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Thing is, Edie started this thread, why should she have to turn her computer off because somebody wanted to act the cunt?


i don't think anyone need go as far as turning off the computer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> No, you're not allowed to act like a sad, lonely, *piss soaked* bigoted wanker without being told to fuck off. Now fuck off.


 
Prejudice against the continence-challenged!  :ad:


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

*raises eyebrow at thread*


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> This purenarcotic, kidda, bees. All of you cowards adults.


 
Corrected for you.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie, a belated well done.  Doing the right thing, getting involved when there's bailiffs and police and no back up for you - nice one. 

Longdog - where to fucking start... You've trolled the boards, people recognise that and have let it run more or less in the past.  we've even been amused when you've been on the trail of spammers etc.  On this though, some mix of trolling and (very) nasty opinions - fuck knows.  However when people point out there's things about you that the Daily Mail could be running a campaign on - when people point out that they've lost friends who are users - well, what's the normal reaction, what's the grown up reaction?  Maybe apologise, maybe show a bit of humility - perhaps even step outside of your troll persona for a while (unless the wind's changed are you are stuck with it)?  If you can't do that, you really are a cunt.  Anyway, back to pictures of burning caravans...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Prejudice against the continence-challenged!  :ad:


i don't seee how you get from 'piss-soaked' to 'continence-challenged'. for all you know it's the result of people pissing on him.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Corrected for you.


 
Yes. Only children dislike bigoted twats who indulge in violent wank fantasies about killing travelers and junkies. They're just being hysterical.

Please just fuck off, or failing that die.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> This must be some strange definition of the expression 'swan away' I'm not familiar with. Even I need to sleep now and again.
> 
> The idea that my mates deserve to be 'slanged' for not for not telling me off 'in the way others have wanted them too' is masterful. What do you think I am? A naughty schoolboy or something?
> 
> If my mates want to slag me off or phone me up and 'tell me off' that's up to them and you don't have any say in the matter because it's none of your damn business. They are all grown ups capable of making their own choices without your lecturing them on what they absolutely must do or risk incurring the wrath of a load of people they've never met and never will meet.


 
When I wrote that you'd not replied yet. 

I know it's none of my business?  That's my point?  That I don't think it's right other people have been brought into this purely because they know you.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Yes. Only children dislike bigoted twats who indulge in violent wank fantasies about killing travelers and junkies. They're just being hysterical.
> 
> Please just fuck off, or failing that die.


 
I agree with you on this thread. I just wish you'd stop wishing death on people.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Prejudice against the continence-challenged!  :ad:


 
Nah, he's piss soaked by choice. The stench is the only thing stopping those unfortunate enough to live close to him getting near enough to kill him. Those weren't really junkies below his window - his neighbours had paid actors to play the part just to piss him off/force him to move. Little did they know that longdog could impotently whine about it on the internet instead.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Temper temper.
> 
> So I'm not allowed to point out a few basic facts without being told to fuck off?
> 
> Who died and appointed you god-of-the-boards?


 
Airing your opinions isn't actually "pointing out a few basic facts", unless you're Richard Littlejohn or Nick Ferrari, in which case you deludedly *believe* the two are one and the same thing.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think anyone need go as far as turning off the computer and getting on with their work.


 
Corrected for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Pickman's model said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*corrected for you*


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I agree with you on this thread. I just wish you'd stop wishing death on people.


 
I'm merely responding in kind. Errr... you cunt (sorry, force of habit )


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Nope. You're going to have to explain that one to me.


 
You receive DLA, therefore, if you called for "the disabled" to be euthanised, you'd (using the criteria the govt have set on what constitutes "disability") be calling for your own snuffage.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I agree with you on this thread. I just wish you'd stop wishing death on people.


Mortality-challenged thank you very much!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't seee how you get from 'piss-soaked' to 'continence-challenged'. for all you know it's the result of people pissing on him.


 
I preferred not to think along those lines.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Airing your opinions isn't actually "pointing out a few basic facts", unless you're Richard Littlejohn or Nick Ferrari, in which case you deludedly *believe* the two are one and the same thing.


 
Another splendid example of someone deliberately or due to breathtaking stupidity misreading what I've said.

The facts in question related to the strange desire of the rabble to attribute to me things I haven't said not to the things I haven't said themselves.

The fact is that people are misquoting me, quoting me out of context or just plain lying about what I have written.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

Just to say, I'm not being paralysed by ditherment...it's been a totally mad day at home so far and I have an injured immobile bloke under my feet to care for. I've read 5 pages and my heart's sunk and I've been reminded that the District Nurse is visiting 

I may be gone for some time.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I preferred not to think along those lines.


Perversionally challenged.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Last year I had smackheads set up their tents in the communal gardens of the block of flats I live in. Where does that fall on your yoghurt-weaver scale of sympathy? Are they poor and disadvantaged homeless underclass or are they just unwelcome junkie scum who by rights should've had their tents steamrollered while they were still in them?


Tell us then longdog, DO them 'smackheads' who camped out under your window deserve to die or not?

Were they really there, or did you just invent them to add weight to your view that junkies are scum?

See, I think they really WERE there. I think you really DO live in a first floor flat. And I think the opinions about hoping they die with syringes in their arms are REALLY what you think.

Or is it all a little confusing for you, where reality ends and trolling begins? After all, we all HAVE these thoughts about junkie scum don't we? That's WHY you think you can get away with it you piece of shit.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You receive DLA, therefore, if you called for "the disabled" to be euthanised, you'd (using the criteria the govt have set on what constitutes "disability") be calling for your own snuffage.


 
Oh please.

Where on this thread have I said I supported euthansia for any group?

Are you going out of your way to put words into my mouth or is it just you have a short memory and the little mouse inside your head working the levers just filling in the blanks?


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> But you're telling me you've been confronting him for years; it doesn't seem to be working.


 No, I didn't say that. I've only just been aware of LD as a bigot, actually. I think that being regularly confronted by the community is exactly what's needed to get rid of bigots. That, or sending him to coventry. I think London_Calling got the message, after enough people told him he wouldn't be allowed to get away with racial abuse.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 6, 2012)

hahah oh lol I made you all think I said things I didn't _quite actually say_, oh how _hilare,_ ahahaha.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Where on this thread have I said I supported euthansia for any group?
> 
> Are you going out of your way to put words into my mouth or is it just you have a short memory and the little mouse inside your head working the levers just filling in the blanks?


You said you wouldn't mind if sleeping homeless people were bulldozed in their tents outside your window iirc.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> When I wrote that you'd not replied yet.
> 
> I know it's none of my business?  That's my point?  That I don't think it's right other people have been brought into this purely because they know you.



They brought themselves into it by joining the thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Another splendid example of someone deliberately or due to breathtaking stupidity misreading what I've said.
> 
> The facts in question related to the strange desire of the rabble to attribute to me things I haven't said not to the things I haven't said themselves.


 
The "facts" in question aren't facts, no amount of accusing people of misrepresentation is going to change that.



> The fact is that people are misquoting me, quoting me out of context or just plain lying about what I have written.


 
Because, of course, it's utterly impossible that they've simply misunderstood, given the tenor of your language about "travellers" on this thread, and/or that you're being slightly-paranoid?

Really, the words "must try harder" are going on your annual report, young man.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> No, I didn't say that. I've only just been aware of LD as a bigot, actually. I think that being regularly confronted by the community is exactly what's needed to get rid of bigots. That, or sending him to coventry. I think London_Calling got the message, after enough people told him he wouldn't be allowed to get away with racial abuse.


 
Fair enough.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Another splendid example of someone deliberately or due to breathtaking stupidity misreading what I've said.
> 
> The facts in question related to the strange desire of the rabble to attribute to me things I haven't said not to the things I haven't said themselves.
> 
> The fact is that people are misquoting me, quoting me out of context or just plain lying about what I have written.


To be honest longdog it isn't about the specifics and misquoting. In the first few pages of this thread you posted some really nasty stuff about burning caravans and drug users.  Doesn't really matter about the rest - it's a case of whether you stand by those posts or not. Do you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Perversionally challenged.


 
When it comes to willingly being pissed on, I'm very definitely "perversionally-challenged"!


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone posted the number of the travellers advice team if not these are the people Edie should call if it isn't to late.  There number is 0845 120 2980.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Another splendid example of someone deliberately or due to breathtaking stupidity misreading what I've said.
> 
> The facts in question related to the strange desire of the rabble to attribute to me things I haven't said not to the things I haven't said themselves.
> 
> The fact is that people are misquoting me, quoting me out of context or just plain lying about what I have written.


 
You're even sadder than I thought. Stop squirming you pathetic excuse for a human being.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's not a halo, it's your helmet, old son.


 
I can't believe it took til this morning for someone to say that.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Are you this patronising in real life, or is it that you just feel uncomfortable actually having to engage with what's been said on this thread?


 
You're bang on there - I've noticed that myself.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> They brought themselves into it by joining the thread.


 
And by coming out with pathetic shit about how "it's just trolling" and "he doesn't really mean it". I think that's bollocks personally, I think he does mean it, but even if he didn't he's still scum for saying it.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

It really doesn't matter if he meant it or not, the outcome is the same.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> And by coming out with pathetic shit about how "it's just trolling" and "he doesn't really mean it". I think that's bollocks personally, I think he does mean it, but even if he didn't he's still scum for saying it.


 Yep, longodog aside, I've always thought anyone willing to spout hateful stuff for the sake of internet 'fun' must be truly weird.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Oh please.
> 
> Where on this thread have I said I supported euthansia for any group?


 
You haven't, you deity-forsaken offspring of G-d's garden's compost heap. As you're obviously feeling comprehensionally-challenged, allow me to explain (I really don't mind doing so, as it'll show you up for a twat in this instance):

fractionman posted " There's a lot of 'fuck it, they're only pikeys' going on in this thread imo. If he'd suggested lynching blacks, gassing jews or euthanizing the disabled in a similarly graphic way he'd have been out on his arse by now."

I highlighted "euthanizing the disabled" in his post and replied "As well as setting himself up to be murdered by the state, mind." because, as I pointed out when you said you needed clarification: "You receive DLA, therefore, if you called for "the disabled" to be euthanised, you'd (using the criteria the govt have set on what constitutes "disability") be calling for your own snuffage."

There, quite easy to follow, for anyone who can be arsed.



> Are you going out of your way to put words into my mouth or is it just you have a short memory and the little mouse inside your head working the levers just filling in the blanks?


 
I haven't put any words in your mouth, as is apparent to anyone with an ounce of wit, a spoonful of comprehension or a sprinkling of gorms.

Try harder, next time, there's a good boy!


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Page 2:

Hate to say I told you so: 



firky said:


> It's longdog, it's what he has done on U75 since he joined. He's layabout lite.


 


firky said:


> Depends if you want your thread turned into the usual shit throwing contest that gets tedious very quickly or you actually want advice and help for these people.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Tell us then longdog, DO them 'smackheads' who camped out under your window deserve to die or not?
> 
> Were they really there, or did you just invent them to add weight to your view that junkies are scum?
> 
> See, I think they really WERE there. I think you really DO live in a first floor flat. And I think the opinions about hoping they die with syringes in their arms are REALLY what you think.


 
Yes they really were there. They were living in tents because all of the people they'd been getting 'crash space' from either got evicted or came very close to being evicted because of them. Once people, even the other smack-heads realised their presence was putting their tenancy at risk they became increasingly unwelcome and resorted to camping out.

Do I think junkies are scum? Well all of the evidence suggests they are or at best 95% of them are. Where I live the area has been blighted by dealers, users, anti-social behaviour, vandalism, noise, discarded needles and loads of other unpleasant shit. Last year the council came down on them like a tonne of bricks and they've all either been chucked out, locked up or jumped before the were pushed . Now they've gone and the flats have been re-let to decent people it's a nice place to live rather than the fucking nightmare it was before.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Tell us then longdog, DO them 'smackheads' who camped out under your window deserve to die or not?
> 
> Were they really there, or did you just invent them to add weight to your view that junkies are scum?
> 
> ...


Answer this.

Shall I tell you some of her backstory longdog? That she got took into care like me, starting using gear on the streets like me, that her parents never gave a fuck about her so she did what she did cos she dint know any better. You judging her, judging me, for using gear? You think you'd have made different choices, known better, not ended up as filthy junkie scum living at the bottom of a tower block. Dead age 19 at the bottom of a tower block. Is that a bit too much reality longdog? Can't or wont answer them questions? Only joking after all, none of it's real after all. Prick. She was worth 10 ten of you.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Page 2:
> 
> Hate to say I told you so:



Nah ... You were waiting to say I told you so


----------



## Random (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Page 2: Hate to say I told you so:


 You're telling people facing bigoted abuse to just turn the other cheek. Unless you're saying we should all boycott LD until he leaves.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

eoin_k said:


> Has anyone posted the number of the travellers advice team if not these are the people Edie should call if it isn't to late. There number is 0845 120 2980.


 
Worth quoting, as it's in danger of getting lost amongst all the other shite.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyway, the travellers have moved on. As they said they would, the day after the funeral. There never was any need for the police and bayliffs and tow trucks to go in yesterday. Upset the women and scare the children. Threaten to move them by force. One policewoman could have just had a word, determined that they were going today, then left them the fuck alone.

Here's the empty site. Notice there's some rubbish bagged up there. Shoulda just torched them out tbf eh longdog.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


>


 
God what I wouldn't give for longdog to spend an hour or two 'joking' in that field with the 5 traveller men  Bet they'd have seen the funny side wouldn't they! Or maybe not.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Yes they really were there. They were living in tents because all of the people they'd been getting 'crash space' from either got evicted or came very close to being evicted because of them. Once people, even the other smack-heads realised their presence was putting their tenancy at risk they became increasingly unwelcome and resorted to camping out.
> 
> Do I think junkies are scum? Well all of the evidence suggests they are or at best 95% of them are. Where I live the area has been blighted by dealers, users, anti-social behaviour, vandalism, noise, discarded needles and loads of other unpleasant shit. Last year the council came down on them like a tonne of bricks and they've all either been chucked out, locked up or jumped before the were pushed . Now they've gone and the flats have been re-let to decent people it's a nice place to live rather than the fucking nightmare it was before.


 
Junkies in antisocial behaviour shocker! Care to explain how you arrived at your "95%" estimate? And even if that estimate were right (it's not) would it justify bulldozing them all?

You're just a wanker who's been deliberately upsetting people, on topics that you know to be very personal to them, because you think it's funny. And all under the guise of exposing liberal hypocrisy or the middle class offenderatti or whatever else you want to call it. 

Your posts say a lot more about how lonely, unsatisfactory and unfulfilling  your life must be than they do about junkies or travelers. You sad, pathetic little man. Why not shuffle back into your pit of self-loathing and have another wank?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Corrected for you


 
What work? You don't do any work.

A grown man in a _romper suit_? A grown man with pink hair's the same script. Of course it'd be his choice but it's the implications of that choice we should be concerned about. The chief implication being that he's likely to be a bit of a trumpet.

And most of my furniture is secondhand or of unknown provenance but a secondhand carpet's in the same league as secondhand knives and forks or secondhand underpants. I _couldn't_. Possibly.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> What work? You don't do any work.
> 
> A grown man in a _romper suit_? A grown man with pink hair's the same script. Of course it'd be his choice but it's the implications of that choice we should be concerned about. The chief implication being that he's likely to be a bit of a trumpet.


I lolled


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 6, 2012)

This troll is shit. I mean really, really shit. It's the equivalent of going on a message board where geeks debate quantum physics, and posting a picture of your genitals.

Surely u75 deserves better trolls than this ?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's the equivalent of going on a message board where geeks debate quantum physics, and posting a picture of your genitals.


 

where is such message board


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Exactly. The choice of target is telling. If it was simply a case of writing whatever you believe will be offensive then why not attack other races. Immigrants stealing our jobs. Self harmers. Anorexics, not my problem if they are daft enough to stop eating. You could mock suicide victims, or people who stay in abusive relationships, or disabled people. Anything you like if you are purely typing in things you don't believe to try and annoy people.
> 
> The choice of target is important, because it shows what is seen as fair game for 'i was only trolling' style attacks. For the guy posting this stuff, travellers and drug addicts are fair game wheras presumably a lot of other targets aren't. And if you make attacks on travellers, drug addicts & chavs your whole trolling schtick for 10 years of shenanigans on a forum, while ommitting other targets, imo that in itself is telling about your underlying attitudes towards certain groups. 'Trolling' is a convenient getout for acting like a cunt. This isn't some random site he has infiltrated for a wind-up, it is a community he is a member of and knows the life histories of other regular posters, many of whom these diatribes are directed at. That also in itself is a cuntish thing to do. 'Trolling', or not.


Spot on


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> This troll is shit. I mean really, really shit. It's the equivalent of going on a message board where geeks debate quantum physics, and posting a picture of your genitals.
> 
> Surely u75 deserves better trolls than this ?


I already know which picture to use....


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Spot on


Yer tar nailed it tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just to say, I'm not being paralysed by ditherment...it's been a totally mad day at home so far and I have an injured immobile bloke under my feet to care for. I've read 5 pages and my heart's sunk and I've been reminded that the District Nurse is visiting
> 
> I may be gone for some time.


i thought district nurses were a thing of the past






a district nurse some time ago


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> What work? You don't do any work.
> 
> A grown man in a _romper suit_? A grown man with pink hair's the same script. Of course it'd be his choice but it's the implications of that choice we should be concerned about. The chief implication being that he's likely to be a bit of a trumpet.
> 
> And most of my furniture is secondhand or of unknown provenance but a secondhand carpet's in the same league as secondhand knives and forks or secondhand underpants. I _couldn't_. Possibly.


 
A pink-haired troll yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Another splendid example of someone deliberately or due to breathtaking stupidity misreading what I've said.
> 
> The facts in question related to the strange desire of the rabble to attribute to me things I haven't said not to the things I haven't said themselves.
> 
> The fact is that people are misquoting me, quoting me out of context or just plain lying about what I have written.


sic transit stupor mundi


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

So doggy gets a hall pass for trolling, because he's not like that. Like the drunk bloke in the pub who spouts shit, gets everyones backs up and then his mates apologise because he's not like that, really.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I already know which picture to use....


 
TBF, if you post up your bumfinger pic, the whole world will be given a real-time lesson in geo-physics as hundreds of thousands of physicists bash their bishops at the same time. We're talking tidal waves, earthquakes, cats raping dogs, all that end-of-days shit!


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2012)

nah, no pass.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's the equivalent of going on a message board where geeks debate quantum physics, and posting a picture of your genitals.


 
Nah, you'd do much better with a photo of your arse.  Lends itself to "blackhole" lols.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> nah, no pass.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2012)

i think they miscast a bit there - harrison ford doesn't look anything like edie.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

That uniform suits Doggy though.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I already know which picture to use....


 
pfft should talk valve into posting one




"explain this with physics"


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyway, glad that things ended up sort of ok for Edie and her temporary neighbours.   Found Longdog's contribution absolutely fascinating, as prior to this thread I had no idea he was prone to being a trolling wanker.  I really must start paying attention.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 6, 2012)

Kidda said:


> Yeah i do count him as a mate and one i'd trust with my life. i KNOW he aint a vile piece of shit who has that opinion of junkies and travellers, he is however someone who likes to wind people up on the internet and it seems he's managed it.


 
You are Richard Hammond, and ICM £5


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You haven't, you deity-forsaken offspring


 
Not just metaphorically holier than thou but literally.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Anyway, glad that things ended up sort of ok for Edie and her temporary neighbours.   Found Longdog's contribution absolutely fascinating, as prior to this thread I had no idea he was prone to being a trolling wanker.  I really must start paying attention.



It's been done so many times that it's become an iterative process. The thing is, he _implies _ that the aim is outing the middle class liberal offenderati (shades of London_Calling) but if that truly is his aim, it strikes me that he's missing his target together with using abuse of selected disadvantaged groups as a vehicle. Not a good look.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 6, 2012)

Scracth an internet hardman/troll and you'll find an embittered, self hating social ineadequate.

"at least Im better than the junkies/chavs/travellers" etc.

Diplacement - passing the kicks down the line etc.

Basically if you are full of ire for people at the bottom of the pile you've got something pretty fucked going on.

Or your 12 years old.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Not just metaphorically holier than thou but literally.


 
Poor doggie. He can't argue the fact that he made himself look a twat, so he has to find something to nitpick about in an attempt to shore up his ego.
Bless!

Of course, I could only be either metaphorically or literally holier than thou if I were religious. Unfortunately for you, I'm as G-dless as people from Kent are.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> God what I wouldn't give for longdog to spend an hour or two 'joking' in that field with the 5 traveller men  Bet they'd have seen the funny side wouldn't they! Or maybe not.


 
Ah... So you think violence is the way to resolve a difference of opinion on the internet. What are you? A 13 year old who's been banned from YouTube?


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Junkies in antisocial behaviour shocker!


 
I rest my case.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a picture of one of three petrol bombs launched at a Traveller's trailer in Cornwall. He was in bed at the time, as was his teenage son. Fortunately the vigilantes were poor shots and inept molotov makers, so no damage was done. Managed to get the terrified Travelller into emergency b & b accommodation at great expense to the council, as there was nowhere else safe to put his home.

We all found it hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Ah... So you think violence is the way to resolve a difference of opinion on the internet. What are you? A 13 year old who's been banned from YouTube?


You seem to think it's an acceptable way of dealing with travellers and addicts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Poor doggie. He can't argue the fact that he made himself look a twat, so he has to find something to nitpick about in an attempt to shore up his ego.
> Bless!
> 
> Of course, I could only be either metaphorically or literally holier than thou if I were religious. Unfortunately for you, I'm as G*o*dless as people from Kent are.


Not godless enough, evidently. He won't smite you for spelling his name you know! He doesn't exist!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> So you think violence is the way to resolve a difference of opinion on the internet.



Shucks  I've planned a whole prime time television show around, just waiting for confirmation from itv that ant and dec are onboard the project


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> It's been done so many times that it's become an iterative process. The thing is, he _implies _that the aim is outing the middle class liberal offenderati (shades of London_Calling) but if that truly is his aim, it strikes me that he's missing his target together with using abuse of selected disadvantaged groups as a vehicle. Not a good look.


Applauds.

... and on the other side, I often feel uncomfortable joining in a mass pursuit, the almost uniform condemnation of a poster (just the wimp in me I suppose ). However there's times when the 'pack' are right given LD's apparent motivation in all this. Outing the offenderati, trolling, generalising about whole social groups - or _genuinely hating whole social groups_? Any of those are tedious going on horrible - and even more so in the face of people on these boards who are/have been users and who have lost friends. I'm not after some ritual apology LD, but would it would be nice to hear a response on this and similar points others have raised.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not godless enough, evidently. He won't smite you for spelling his name you know! He doesn't exist!


 
It's not the imaginary deity I'm worried about, it's the people who worship them that worry me!


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> What work? You don't do any work.


 
No, I don't. But I don't pretend I'm working when I'm really just getting hot under the collar about something on the internet.



> A grown man in a _romper suit_?


 




> A grown man with pink hair's the same script.


 
It's not been pink for many years. Would you have the same attitude to a grown woman with pink hair?



> Of course it'd be his choice but it's the implications of that choice we should be concerned about. The chief implication being that he's likely to be a bit of a trumpet.


 
many a good tune played on an old trumpet.



> And most of my furniture is secondhand or of unknown provenance but a secondhand carpet's in the same league as secondhand knives and forks or secondhand underpants. I _couldn't_. Possibly.


 
You couldn't perhaps but I can. It was almost new and came out of a flat with an identical layout so it was a nice snug fit. If you want to squander the world's resources then go ahead but I have a bit more concern about the environment than you seem to have.

As for 'secondhand knives and forks' I assume you take your own cutlery when you go out for a meal then. Eating off plates which have been used by others that very same day must be a terrible experience and drinking out of a previously used pint glass must make you gag to the point of vomiting.

Now you see that's the real difference between you and me. I get my cutlery from Wetherspoons like most normal people but you're Howard Hughes.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Applauds.
> 
> ... and on the other side, I often feel uncomfortable joining in a mass pursuit, the almost uniform condemnation of a poster (just the wimp in me I suppose ). However there's times when the 'pack' are right given LD's apparent motivation in all this. Outing the offenderati, trolling, generalising about whole social groups - or _genuinely hating whole social groups_? Any of those are tedious going on horrible - and even more so in the face of people on these boards who are/have been users and who have lost friends. I'm not after some ritual apology LD, but would it would be nice to hear a response on this and similar points others have raised.


his response is, "I've been missrepresented, you've all got it horribly wrong"


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Scracth an internet hardman


 
I was a coward a few pages back.

I do wish people would make up their mind and stop disrupting the thread.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

xes said:


> his response is, "I've been missrepresented, you've all got it horribly wrong"


 I know, they must have been lol-flames lapping round that caravan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

xes said:


> his response is 'please miss, you've all got it horribly wrong'


*corrected for you*


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Ah... So you think violence is the way to resolve a difference of opinion on the internet. What are you? A 13 year old who's been banned from YouTube?


I consider this entire matter resolved. You look like a cunt, and your mates who support you look like spineless twats. I'm away, see ya.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Anyway, the travellers have moved on. As they said they would, the day after the funeral. There never was any need for the police and bayliffs and tow trucks to go in yesterday. Upset the women and scare the children. Threaten to move them by force. One policewoman could have just had a word, determined that they were going today, then left them the fuck alone.
> 
> Here's the empty site. Notice there's some rubbish bagged up there. Shoulda just torched them out tbf eh longdog.


 
Pixels?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> I was a coward a few pages back.
> 
> I do wish people would make up their mind and stop disrupting the thread.


 
I think most people reading this thread have made up their minds about you.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> It's not been pink for many years. Would you have the same attitude to a grown woman with pink hair?


 
No.





> many a good tune played on an old trumpet.


 
Walloper then.







> Now you see that's the real difference between you and me. I get my cutlery from Wetherspoons like most normal people but you're Howard Hughes.


 
That's just _one_ of the things that make me better than you.


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> No.


 
So you're a raving sexist then.




> Walloper then.


 






> That's just _one_ of the things that make me better than you.


 
Oh come on... Just admit you get your steak knives from the pub the same as everybody else does. Or don't you need steak knives for your ethically farmed free-range lentil and tofu bake?


----------



## longdog (Sep 6, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> I think most people reading this thread have made up their minds about you.


 
They'll get over it.

The retards still occasionally have a go at me for saying things I never said on the 'chinky' thread and calling students 'surplus scum' but retards are retards (or is that advocating a holocaust of the mentally handicapped?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2012)

5/10 for trying to keep this thread going on another 20 pages.

0/10 for being a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> They'll get over it.
> 
> The retards still occasionally have a go at me for saying things I never said on the 'chinky' thread and calling students 'surplus scum' but retards are retards (or is that advocating a holocaust of the mentally handicapped?)



Now using 'retards' as a pejorative. This gets better and better.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> Here's the empty site. Notice there's some rubbish bagged up there.


 
Why did they leave the rubbish?


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> Ah... So you think violence is the way to resolve a difference of opinion on the internet. What are you? A 13 year old who's been banned from YouTube?


 
Seriously?  Your first post on this was a picture of a burning caravan.  Since then, you talked about bulldozing people in tents.  And now you try to take the moral high ground about talks of violence?


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Now using 'retards' as a pejorative. This gets better and better.


I can almost hear his internal gafawing and smell his sense of self satisfaction as he wrote that, knowing that it 'would be missentupreted'.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Now using 'retards' as a pejorative. This gets better and better.



Oh come on that little bit of bait was weaker than his opening gambit of a burning caravan..


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 6, 2012)

Trolling or not, heartfelt or not, longdog's post of a burning caravan was racist.  O'Leary v Allied Domecq (2000) is the case which sets legal precedent for Irish travellers being protected by the Race Relations Act in this country.  Of course, our understanding of the world shouldn't be determined by the decisions made by the courts.  But people who think longdog shouldn't be called up on this because it is just trolling should consider whether they think Urban should have a more restricted view of racism than a high court judge.

Part of the problem seems to stem from the fact that longdog doesn't perceive Irish travelers as a 'real' racial category.  Racism is an attempt to naturalise inequality and division between ethnic groups on the basis of 'real' or 'natural' racial categories.  Ethnicity on the other hand is socially constructed and fluid.

Fair play to Edie for taking a stand.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> Why did they leave the rubbish?


 
Yes quick Edie, chase them down and ask them this!!!! 

What's the average amount of rubbish a family bags up a day?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, not been around to look at reported posts much the last day but this stuff about burning caravans and killing junkies and "retards" and - well, no need to list everything - is completely unacceptable on Urban. Temp ban for longdog to make the point.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

If he's only getting a temp ban, you should unban Rorymac.


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> If he's only getting a temp ban, you should unban Rorymac.


If ld is only getting a temp ban, they should unban steelgate


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

xes said:


> If ld is only getting a temp ban, they should unban steelgate


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 6, 2012)

If ld is only getting a temp ban, they should unban ernostolynch


----------



## 8ball (Sep 6, 2012)

Is diesel still banned?


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2012)

Lest we forget.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

the button said:


> Lest we forget.



Gone, but not forgotten


----------



## the button (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> Gone, but not forgotten


Gone ,but not forgotten.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

the button said:


> Gone ,but not forgotten.



Gone ,but not forgotten/


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 6, 2012)

can someone provide a synopsis of this thread? inevitable where it was going though not got the time to wade through it, expect the cunt word count was high do we have these kind of stats to hand?


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> can someone provide a synopsis of this thread? inevitable where it was going though not got the time to wade through it, expect the cunt word count was high do we have these kind of stats to hand?


 
37 instances of 'cunt' according to the search function.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> can someone provide a synopsis of this thread? inevitable where it was going though not got the time to wade through it, expect the cunt word count was high do we have these kind of stats to hand?



Longdog attempting trolling crown but only achieving slight slap on the wrist fail.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll unban everybody I think, will save time. Except longdog obv.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'll unban everybody I think, will save time. Except longdog obv.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 6, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> 37 instances of 'cunt' according to the search function.


 
nearly 2 a page, quite low all things considered


----------



## xes (Sep 6, 2012)

cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> nearly 2 a page, quite low all things considered



Aye, not quite the "hysteria" levels wanted.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 6, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> nearly 2 a page, quite low all things considered


 
Well it showed 37 posts, some of them might have used 'cunt' multiple times in the post



xes said:


> cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt


 
Like this


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Oh come on that little bit of bait was weaker than his opening gambit of a burning caravan..



I'm not aware that I was comparing the two in any way?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Being Howard Hughes doesn't make you better than *anyone*, tbf, it just makes you a sad piss-hoarding Mormon-lover with a blood transfusion fixation.     That man was a whole new class of weird!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

8ball said:


> Is diesel still banned?


 
I don't think they have computers at the particular federal prison he's rotting in.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> can someone provide a synopsis of this thread? inevitable where it was going though not got the time to wade through it, expect the cunt word count was high do we have these kind of stats to hand?


 
We all agreed that you're a cunt.

HTH.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm not aware that I was comparing the two in any way?


 
no because i was the one doing that


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> no because i was the one doing that



Yes, with some kind of implication attached to it regarding me mentioning it.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yes, with some kind of implication attached to it regarding me mentioning it.



Maybe if your paranoid...


Was clearly point out it was another weak attempt at trolling like his earlier efforts on the first few pages

And by saying the word retard and crossing refrencing other threads he troll he was just attempting to rekindle the flames after 20 pages


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

I see sorry for the confusion (paranoia )


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought district nurses were a thing of the past
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ulcerated and necrotic wounds are meat and drink to them...cheaper for him than £12 round trips to the surgery to get wounds dressed by a practice nurse who never seems to be there, and cheaper for the NHS than admitting him to hospital.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> We all agreed that you're a cunt.
> 
> HTH.


 
brilliant


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> *Ulcerated and necrotic wounds are meat and drink to them*...cheaper for him than £12 round trips to the surgery to get wounds dressed by a practice nurse who never seems to be there, and cheaper for the NHS than admitting him to hospital.


 


This sentence makes me feel ill.I know the phrase but....eew


----------



## Wilf (Sep 6, 2012)

District nurses are great (though the one I had after a recent op was so quick in her wound cleaning I'm surprised she didn't do a Usain Bolt celebration on the way out  ).  They come out to you, save transport costs, keep people out of hospital etc. Bikes less in evidence nowadays though.

[NHS celebration over. Right, back to it...]


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'll unban everybody I think, will save time. Except longdog obv.



I'll make sure foxy knows she's unbanned


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> I was a coward a few pages back.
> 
> I do wish people would make up their mind and stop disrupting the thread.


 
You think the two things  - internet hardman and coward - are mutually exclusive? I'll go and edit my list.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Random said:


> You're telling people facing bigoted abuse to just turn the other cheek. Unless you're saying we should all boycott LD until he leaves.


 
I'd just much rather that Edie got the advice she asked for and his trolling was ignored, yes. How many times have we had threads like this? 

Starve a troll.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

We tried that with you and you nicked someone elses liver you skinny bastard


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Balbi said:


> We tried that with you and you nicked someone elses liver you skinny bastard


 
A second hand liver, francis would be appalled, horrified, disgusted, and ashamed


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

A traveller liver. Burn it!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> London_calling did get away with it.


 
And he never apologised either!

Just ftr, rory emailed an apology a few days later, saying he was completely out of order...didn't know why the fuck he did it (pissed  ) that he totally deserved his ban and that he was sorry...dunno if the ban is permanent or not cos he had no reply (not that he asked for one, tbf)..but he's sucking that up cos he knows he was a wanker. I'd like people to know he apologised though, while we're here!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2012)

Rory been banned again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't remember what he did!


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Rory said Jews were all cunts for selling him crap building sand.



Balbi said:


> A traveller liver. Burn it!


 
Traveller's livers burn with a blue flame


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 6, 2012)

oh, yeah.  I did see that.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I can't remember what he did!


jew-hating rant.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Moral of the story is don't buy your sand from Jewsons.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> And he never apologised either!
> 
> (Just ftr, rory emailed an apology a few days later, saying he was completely out of order...didn't know why the fuck he did it (pissed  ) that he totally deserved his ban and that he was sorry...dunno if the ban is permanent or not cos he had no reply..but he's sucking that up cos he knows he was a wanker. I'd like people to know he apologised though, while we're here!)



London_Calling doesn't accept he was out of order, and Longdog doesn't either so I also doubt he'll apologise.

Good to put the record straight about Rors, sheo, cheers.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Is someone going to tell me what L_C did or am I gonna have  fuck about for two minutes looking for it, give up and PM one of yous?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Is someone going to tell me what L_C did or am I gonna have  fuck about for two minutes looking for it, give up and PM one of yous?


He called Refused As Fuck an ethnic Pakistani tosser or summat and was sent to Coventry. Definitely the best policy I reckon.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Is someone going to tell me what L_C did or am I gonna have fuck about for two minutes looking for it, give up and PM one of yous?


 
He laid down some heavy race hate on refused or something.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Is someone going to tell me what L_C did or am I gonna have  fuck about for two minutes looking for it, give up and PM one of yous?



He called Refused an "ethnic Pakistani tosser" and tried to justify it by a combination of the old "asking for it" combined with "but but but he said I was old, he started it" usual bollocks.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

I am sure refused loved having his enthnicity highlighted.

Refused presumably ran circles around him, he's a clever bloke refused (and a very nice bloke too) despite being a placka geordie.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> I am sure refused loved having his enthnicity highlighted.
> 
> Refused presumably ran circles around him, he's a clever bloke refused (and a very nice bloke too) despite being a placka geordie.


 
He left, to my knowledge hasn't posted since but I think he still reads now and again.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> I am sure refused loved having his enthnicity highlighted.
> 
> Refused presumably ran circles around him, he's a clever bloke refused (and a very nice bloke too) despite being a placka geordie.



No. He's had fucking racist insults all his life. He hasn't posted since although he may have had a snoop shortly after. I saw him in the Prospect a few weeks ago and he told me about it.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

That's what I mean, cesare, I am aware of the insults he's had all his life and what I mean was that Refused is more than capable of taking someone down through nothing but logic and common sense. 

I still speak to him on, urgh... I hate myself for it... twitter >_<


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 6, 2012)

The apologists for that were sick making.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> That's what I mean, cesare, I am aware of the insults he's had all his life and what I mean was that Refused is more than capable of taking someone down through nothing but logic and common sense.
> 
> I still speak to him on, urgh... I hate myself for it... twitter >_<



Maybe he thought he shouldn't have to.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Indeed, top lad he is too, that's pissed me off.


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Moral of the story is don't buy your sand from Jewsons.


 
And stop nicking my jokes.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> And stop nicking my jokes.


 


I wondered if you'd notice


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Indeed, top lad he is too, that's pissed me off.



It pissed a lot of people off when it came to light, unfortunately it was months after the actual event.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

...and nobody told the mods at the time and we were berated for being tardy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Rory said Jews were all cunts for selling him crap building sand.


 
Nah, he said a particular Jew was a cunt for buying shite sand for him to work with, and it kind of went down the khazi from there. 




> Traveller's livers burn with a blue flame


 
Only the ones that haven't been reduced to the consistency of mince from drinking T-Supe.


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Refused sent me abusive messages when I was in hospital


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and nobody told the mods at the time and we were berated for being tardy.



One of the mods posted fairly quickly after the event on the thread. 

Anyway, it's been done to death now. Unless we really do want another 50 pages on this thread?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> Refused sent me abusive messages when I was in hospital


 
Sending you messages saying "give me my fucking liver back, you swan-necked cunt" aren't *really* abuse, they're more like heartfelt pleas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> That's what I mean, cesare, I am aware of the insults he's had all his life and what I mean was that Refused is more than capable of taking someone down through nothing but logic and common sense.
> 
> I still speak to him on, urgh... I hate myself for it... twitter >_<


Who he on twitter? PM me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> One of the mods posted fairly quickly after the event on the thread.
> 
> Anyway, it's been done to death now. Unless we really do want another 50 pages on this thread?


 yeah just checked and I'm on about a completely different incident


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> yeah just checked and I'm on about a completely different incident


 
You shouldn't smoke weed and moderate threads.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

Much to my disgust I've read this whole thread. How anyone thinks "it's just a windup" is an excuse is beyond me. That might've sufficed in 1992, but now? As for the offender himself, why he's not permabanned is mildly confusing.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Much to my disgust I've read this whole thread. How anyone thinks "it's just a windup" is an excuse is beyond me. That might've sufficed in 1992, but now? As for the offender himself, why he's not permabanned is mildly confusing.


 
he's been here for years supposedly


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Much to my disgust I've read this whole thread. How anyone thinks "it's just a windup" is an excuse is beyond me. That might've sufficed in 1992, but now? As for the offender himself, why he's not permabanned is mildly confusing.



Maybe perversely, I've found it mildly encouraging. This is because I've (amongst others obv) posted for years on traveller threads which resulted in much worse examples of abuse than this one. Perhaps this is due to the fact that only Longdog of the usual suspects turned up to do it. Also more people have challenged it, which is a good thing. Hopefully the travellers and people who have/have had problems with substance addiction posting on (and reading) this thread feel similarly.


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

Edit out of respect for the fact he can't currently reply.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

Why the flying fuck do you feel the need to respect him?


----------



## Edie (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't think it's right to slag someone off behind their backs. That's all.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

He can read it any time he likes.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why the flying fuck do you feel the need to respect him?


Quite. Respect's a two way thing isn't it.  (Apart from Galloway's version, obv)


----------



## weepiper (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I don't think it's right to slag someone off behind their backs. That's all.


 
Fair enough, but I read it before the edit and I don't think that's what you were doing


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I don't think it's right to slag someone off behind their backs. That's all.



It's in UK P&P so open to anyone that wants a read. He's only on a temp ban so he can have right of reply when he gets back.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> Quite. Respect's a two way thing isn't it. (Apart from Galloway's version, obv)


 
I hear that's more of a three-way.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Fair enough, but I read it before the edit and I don't think that's what you were doing


I read it too.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2012)

Who got banned this time?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 6, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Who got banned this time?


 
longdog


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and nobody told the mods at the time and we were berated for being tardy.


Yes they did. Why don't you ever bother reading the threads that are producing reports? You always say oh it's too long i can't be bothered then do nothing. Wtf are you there for?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yes they did. Why don't you ever bother reading the threads that are producing reports? You always say oh it's too long i can't be bothered then do nothing. Wtf are you there for?


yeah why don't they do what they're paid for godnamit! 
oh wait...


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 6, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah why don't they do what they're paid for godnamit!
> oh wait...


Oh wait, you realise that your post is daft and the contradiction that you think you have identified exists only in your head. I agree.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> No, you have to keep them out by securing the property - they aren't allowed to break the doors down/remove your own locks (except now under the new law related to residences).


I know, but this is a field, so as I said, there's no chance of keeping them out while shouting the section 6 at them.

eta but also there's another 10 pages happened since this post... [/JC2]


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog said:


> I rest my case.


 
And watertight it is too. Apart from the part where you cut out the actual argument in its entirety. And how would you characterise the kind of behaviour where someone goes out of their way to upset people? Sounds pretty antisocial to me.

And you've failed in your quest to wind up liberal hand wringers who defend groups they'd run a mile from in real life, since the people you _had_ pissed off the most were me an Edie - members of the groups we're supposed to be shit scared of and definitely not middle class. I say _had_ pissed off because I don't know about Edie but I'm no longer angry with you. All I feel for you now is pity. You're clearly just trying to make up for some incredible social inadequacies of your own. The rest of your behaviour suggests the same, mid life crisis type stuff. I mean, a grown man with pink hair. For fuck's sake.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If ld is only getting a temp ban, they should unban ernostolynch


 
This. Better to have the real thing than a mediocre tribute act.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Edie said:


> I don't think it's right to slag someone off behind their backs. That's all.


 
I don't normally but just as people advocated making an exception form him wrt his bigotry because he's been on here ages, I'll make an exception wrt slagging him off behind his back because he's such a massive cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

It's not behind his back though is it?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

No. But if it was I'd still do it


----------



## Firky (Sep 6, 2012)

25 pages.
737 posts.
6 of which are good.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> See the horses on my parents estate roam on the grassy spaces. So, what was your point?


 
Not Brinnington by any chance?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Not Brinnington by any chance?



Thamesmead.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> 25 pages.
> 737 posts.
> 6 of which are good.



I've been away for a few days. I come back on and see this thread and read the first page. Then I see its gone to 25 pages and think  "wow this must be an epic tale of a community fighting back against corporatist oppression or something". Eager to see whether Edie is currently chained to a bulldozer with her MP or serving twenty travellers dinner in her kitchen I skip to page 25 to find arguments about slagging off a banned bunfight participant and something about a poster not bing middle class.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 6, 2012)

Basically that longdog's a bit of a chav isn't he?

*chucks tinopener at worms*


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

Nah, just another pink haired trendy middle class liberal.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 6, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> Nah, just another pink haired trendy middle class liberal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2012)

could i have the executive summary, pls.

has anyone been banned?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2012)

longdog has been for a bit


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 6, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Being Howard Hughes doesn't make you better than *anyone*, tbf, it just makes you a sad piss-hoarding Mormon-lover with a blood transfusion fixation.    That man was a whole new class of weird!


 
But didn't he have sex with the milkman? That makes up for a lot.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 6, 2012)

Longdog has a temp ban.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2012)

weepiper said:


>


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

Both of those look like seriously expensive haircuts.


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I've been away for a few days. I come back on and see this thread and read the first page. Then I see its gone to 25 pages and think "wow this must be an epic tale of a community fighting back against corporatist oppression or something". Eager to see whether Edie is currently chained to a bulldozer with her MP or serving twenty travellers dinner in her kitchen I skip to page 25 to find arguments about slagging off a banned bunfight participant and something about a poster not bing middle class.


 
That describes the damage done to this thread by Longdog with eerie accuracy. Unfortunately.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 6, 2012)

firky said:


> 25 pages.
> 737 posts.
> 6 of which are good.


 
I thought all were excellent and entertaining

Urban spends 2 days fretting about a load of gypsies while teamgb wins loads of gold medals

You probbaly missed it all

Good fun though - all the same - carry on!!!


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> I thought all were excellent and entertaining
> 
> Urban spends 2 days fretting about a load of gypsies while teamgb wins loads of gold medals
> 
> ...


Where the fuck have you been? A bit later than usual.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> Urban spends 2 days fretting about a load of gypsies


 
Uncomfortable truths? You are talking about people, families, wives, mothers, fathers and children....not objects.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 6, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> I thought all were excellent and entertaining
> 
> Urban spends 2 days fretting about a load of gypsies while teamgb wins loads of gold medals
> 
> ...


 
Given the number of times the word cunt was used on this thread I guess it was inevitable that you'd turn up sooner or later, it's like that thing with Bloody Mary innit.


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Uncomfortable truths? You are talking about people, families, wives, mothers, fathers and children....not objects.


Don't start the thread vulture off


----------



## IC3D (Sep 6, 2012)

weepiper said:


>


 





Cute couple?


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Cute couple?


Before and after.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## IC3D (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Before and after.


That's it


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if she'll dye it blue come the inevitable


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 6, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> That describes the damage done to this thread by Longdog with eerie accuracy. Unfortunately.



Classic urban, you all could have just ignored him, so really it's a collective poo mountain (not that I've read the intervening 24 pages or anything).


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Classic urban, you all could have just ignored him, so really it's a collective poo mountain (not that I've read the intervening 24 pages or anything).


I find it hard to ignore people who are having spiteful pointed digs at people in the same position as I have been in, and I think the ignore function is a bit of a cop out.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Classic urban, you all could have just ignored him, so really it's a collective poo mountain (not that I've read the intervening 24 pages or anything).


 
 Why not fuck off til you've something of substance to offer?


----------



## cesare (Sep 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why not fuck off til you've something of substance to offer?


 
What did you have for tea TruX?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

cesare said:


> What did you have for tea TruX?


 
Steak sandwich followed by a substantial amount of gin.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Steak sandwich followed by a substantial amount of gin.


I seem to have accidentally the Rum. Cheers!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I seem to have accidentally the Rum. Cheers!


 
Mmmmm rum. I should go to bed soon, it's 3 am here. Then again it's Friday tomorrow, no work til Sunday.


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Steak sandwich followed by a substantial amount of gin.


Oh dear


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

cesare said:


> Oh dear


 
Jealous?


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Jealous?


No  Oh, never mind. I bet you wolfed it down though.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

cesare said:


> No  Oh, never mind. I bet you wolfed it down though.


 
Am I missing a joke? Keep in mind that I'm a dirty furrner, so sometimes I miss obvious stuff. FWIW I ate it at a normal leisurely pace.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why not fuck off til you've something of substance to offer?



Ok, I'll come back when I've finished my thesis on  "Banned Users of Internet Fora: Ethical and  Regulatory Implications of Calling Them Cunts, With Reference to Class Politics"


----------



## cesare (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Am I missing a joke? Keep in mind that I'm a dirty furrner, so sometimes I miss obvious stuff. FWIW I ate it at a normal leisurely pace.


In the old days, people on a ban used to build up a decent postcount on one of the word play threads before slipping easily back into posting without being asked who they were.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Am I missing a joke? Keep in mind that I'm a dirty furrner, so sometimes I miss obvious stuff. FWIW I ate it at a normal leisurely pace.


Afaik there are no memes or running jokes wrt 'steak and a load of gin'

/pogomode



bi0boy said:


> Ok, I'll come back when I've finished my thesis on "Banned Users of Internet Fora: Ethical and Regulatory Implications of Calling Them Cunts, With Reference to Class Politics"


Please do!



cesare said:


> In the old days, people on a ban used to build up a decent postcount on one of the word play threads before slipping easily back into posting without being asked who they were.


What has that got to do with the price of steak?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Ok, I'll come back when I've finished my thesis on "Banned Users of Internet Fora: Ethical and Regulatory Implications of Calling Them Cunts, With Reference to Class Politics"


 
woosh.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 7, 2012)

cesare said:


> In the old days, people on a ban used to build up a decent postcount on one of the word play threads before slipping easily back into posting without being asked who they were.


 
Was this in the days of multiple log-ins?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yes they did. Why don't you ever bother reading the threads that are producing reports? You always say oh it's too long i can't be bothered then do nothing. Wtf are you there for?


 Maybe because she knew you'd be there to read it?

Jesus Butchers you really can be a snippy little cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 7, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> But didn't he have sex with the milkman? That makes up for a lot.


 
Nah.
He had sex with Jayne Mansfield and a host of other Hollywood babes, though, so being seriously rich if you're seriously wonko seems to have some benefits.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 7, 2012)

IC3D said:


>


 
Why have you posted a picture of Orang Utan?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 7, 2012)

SpineyNorman said:


> And watertight it is too. Apart from the part where you cut out the actual argument in its entirety. And how would you characterise the kind of behaviour where someone goes out of their way to upset people? Sounds pretty antisocial to me.
> 
> And you've failed in your quest to wind up liberal hand wringers who defend groups they'd run a mile from in real life, since the people you _had_ pissed off the most were me an Edie - members of the groups we're supposed to be shit scared of and definitely not middle class. I say _had_ pissed off because I don't know about Edie but I'm no longer angry with you. All I feel for you now is pity. You're clearly just trying to make up for some incredible social inadequacies of your own. The rest of your behaviour suggests the same, mid life crisis type stuff. I mean, a grown man with pink hair. For fuck's sake.


leave grown men with pink hair out of this


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 7, 2012)

One thing that confuses me about this thread..

Are we now saying if you don't steal your cutlery from Weatherspoons you are a middle class bourgeoisie cunt

:?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 7, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> One thing that confuses me about this thread..
> 
> Are we now saying if you don't steal your cutlery from Weatherspoons you are a middle class bourgeoisie cunt
> 
> :?


 They're doing that one on the Moral Maze next week.  Melanie Phillips is going with Yes., David Starkey will provide historical insights.


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> And he never apologised either!
> 
> Just ftr, rory emailed an apology a few days later, saying he was completely out of order...didn't know why the fuck he did it (pissed  ) that he totally deserved his ban and that he was sorry...dunno if the ban is permanent or not cos he had no reply (not that he asked for one, tbf)..but he's sucking that up cos he knows he was a wanker. I'd like people to know he apologised though, while we're here!


 
If Rory is an antisemite then I am Marie of Romania.

He was quite obviously just pissed as a little beetle.  It would be mad to permaban him for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, you're here


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 28, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, you're here


 
I wouldn´t go that far.


----------

